# the 1/350 is a go.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sitting in the announcement meeting, and its a go.
Mocking up in progress.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Cool news! Thanks for the post.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Over on Starship Modeler, I see a report that it's a go for 2012, in two versions, with a separate accessories kit.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Glad to hear they finally decided to "pull the trigger"! I just hope they didn't wait too long to "Green Light" it. As I have said before, I will be one of the first to get one if it makes it the shelf, this is a few giant steps in the right direction. This plus the "Green Lantern" from Moebius makes me a happy camper!


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

derric1968 said:


> Over on Starship Modeler, I see a report that it's a go for 2012, in two versions, with a separate accessories kit.


did any one mention price for this?


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

getter weevil said:


> did any one mention price for this?


Or details of what the different kits are exactly?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Deluxe, p.e., pilot 1&2 parts, motors and lights for bussard effect. $150.00


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Deluxe, p.e., pilot 1&2 parts, motors and lights for bussard effect. $150.00


If they can keep it at that price through production, that sounds like a great bargain!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Anything Round 2 has listed for new Star Trek kits besides the 1/350 Original Enterprise in 2012? I saw the Cutaway Enterprise reissue. Also Moebius producing any thing new from VTTBOS Thanks, Guy Schlicter.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Finally!!!!!!

Quick someone needs to start on the lighting kit and nail the warp effect!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

This is awesome news. I was prepared for them to say it was a no go. Thank you Round 2. You just made this sad old modeler very happy!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

The warp effect lights will be included with the deluxe edition!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Cult TV Man is reporting that the deluxe edition will be exclusive to the Round2 site. The standard edition will be available later via regular distribution, and presumably at a lower price without all the bells and whistles.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

ClubTepes - I know the 350-E was the announcement everybody was waiting for, but was it the only announcement from Round 2? Did they not announce any other kits? I don't just mean Trek, I mean ANY other kits?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I saw a picture of the cutaway enterprise. A painted Enterprise C and the Klingon Battlecruiser


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

derric1968 said:


> ClubTepes - I know the 350-E was the announcement everybody was waiting for, but was it the only announcement from Round 2? Did they not announce any other kits? I don't just mean Trek, I mean ANY other kits?


I'm pretty sure they said a year or two ago, if they did the Big E, it would probably be the only new tooling for that calendar year. So no surprise if they didn't announce any other new kits.

The price for the deluxe version sounds pretty good to me considering what they will be offering with the kit.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

liskorea317 said:


> The warp effect lights will be included with the deluxe edition!


Seriously?

Rotating fan blades maybe?


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

I'm nervously waiting for the UK price then - Round 2 kits are 3 or 4 times the price over here!

The 1/350 refit is around $200!!!:freak:

Great news tho!

Steve


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

This is simply *FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

What about the 1/25 Batmobiles from Round 2. Any pics or release dates


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> This is simply *FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Couldn't have said it better myself!
-Jim


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> What about the 1/25 Batmobiles from Round 2. Any pics or release dates


Late May or early June for the snap pre-painted,August for the glue kit,November for the delux kit.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

My LORD! It's the GRAIL kit of our dreams! 

Our quest is at an end...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooops! Double post.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Pretty blurry:
http://culttvman.com/main/?p=17464

Wonder what the Klingon BOP is about?

See my Enterprise C at least!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent! Definitely getting the deluxe edition.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's now raining outside...

...must be the tears of joy from all those grateful TOS fans. :lol:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CessnaDriver said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Rotating fan blades maybe?


I hope this is the case. Rotating lights is not really accurate.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy cow, can we refrain from the complaining for one second?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok. My bad. The bussard motored and lights are seperate.


----------



## minimodelmaker (May 28, 2009)

I quite agree. To start nit picking this kit without ever seeing it is unbelievable.
To finally get the big E should be considered a great accomplishment not an inaccuracy .


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

It'll be a big model :thumbsup: and now I'm trying to decide if I want to build the Kirk era series production version or the Pike era 1st pilot version.

...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Kit said:


> Holy cow, can we refrain from the complaining for one second?


I'm not really complaining, just commenting. Whatever they put out I will be happy with. They are obviously paying a lot of attention to detail that I am sure this will be a most excellent kit. Especially with how well they handled the 1/350 Refit. Any inaccuracies I am sure can be easily overcome. Very much looking forward to this kit.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so getting the special edition to build the Series Production version.

If anyone wants the pilot bridge and deflector, lmk when I get it!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I would hope that the "regular" version of the kit has the parts to make the various versions, and just leaves out all the lighting stuff, because it'd be a shame to be limited to only ONE version of the ship without laying down $150.00.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

BolianAdmiral said:


> I would hope that the "regular" version of the kit has the parts to make the various versions, and just leaves out all the lighting stuff, because it'd be a shame to be limited to only ONE version of the ship without laying down $150.00.


Agreed. But then I'm sure there'll be a way to get alternate parts down the road.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Super great news, I'm all over this!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

club tepes, I thought he said the Premiere would include the pilot parts and that PE, decals, and the lighting kit were all seperately available? Did you get signed up for it? I was second in line down stairs and got my gold t-shirt. The regular edition will be around $100 at the hobby shop. The premiere will be $149.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

At this scale I'm assuming perhaps openings for existing windows with clear plastic inserts, hmm? And if R2 doesn't offer it then I'm sure someone will aftermarket a hangar deck interior with open bay doors.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

So the nit-picking seems to have begun. I am jumping ship.....literally! Moebius announced the 1/128, 8 window, movie Seaview. I know what to expect from them, so the Seaview will get that shelf space. Depending on the quality of the R2 E, I may pick one up somtime, or just opt for the smaller Revel-Germany kit. Good news all around today for everyone.......life is certainly good!!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I hope I didn't sound like I was nitpicking, but just speculating. Hell, if all I get is a model with no window openings and yet nicely and correctly detailed then I'll still be ecstatic. I've been waiting for this kit for forty years. The AMT kit was wonderful back in the day when I didn't know better. The PL 1/1000 was amazing even though I thought it a bit small. But this, THIS is _*OUTSTANDING!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

robiwon said:


> club tepes, I thought he said the Premiere would include the pilot parts and that PE, decals, and the lighting kit were all seperately available? Did you get signed up for it? I was second in line down stairs and got my gold t-shirt. The regular edition will be around $100 at the hobby shop. The premiere will be $149.


Signed up for what. Is there a presale signup somewhere?


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Warped9 said:


> I hope I didn't sound like I was nitpicking, but just speculating. Hell, if all I get is a model with no window openings and yet nicely and correctly detailed then I'll still be ecstatic. I've been waiting for this kit for forty years. The AMT kit was wonderful back in the day when I didn't know better. The PL 1/1000 was amazing even though I thought it a bit small. But this, THIS is _*OUTSTANDING!!*_ :thumbsup:


Agreed, I'm not nitpicking at all, either... I've been waiting for a big-E for a long time, so I'm more than delighted she'll be coming out... I just don't know if I'd drop $150 bucks for one, lol. But I am certainly going to get one or more of the standard-issue kits.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

jaws62666 said:


> Signed up for what. Is there a presale signup somewhere?


The announcement, in a letter from Tom Lowe, was made at noon today. It was also announced that there would only be 1701 of the Premiere edition made. The only way to get one was to sign up for one downstairs at the R2 booth. There should also be a sign up on the R2 website soon I believe.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

HUH!?!

WHAT?!???!!

MANY and I mean MANY fans, sci-fi builders etc have been waiting a long time for this kit and the only way get one is to order it?? 

This would be 'one' of the TOP SELLING SCI-FI kits EVER produced in US history in STYRENE and they are treating it like its only a few of us who will seriously buy this kit??

It will not be a store shelf kit and when you say 'premiere edition' do you mean the first episode with the funny bridge and thingy's on the warp caps? 


Holy cow and 'if so'... then I say.... when did Congress get in the Model Kit business?

I hope I'm just over reacting and read this wrong. 
[/B]




robiwon said:


> The announcement, in a letter from Tom Lowe, was made at noon today. It was also announced that there would only be 1701 of the Premiere edition made. The only way to get one was to sign up for one downstairs at the R2 booth. There should also be a sign up on the R2 website soon I believe.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

The only way to get the *Premier *edition is to order it. The regular version will be widely available a bit later.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

^^If you'll just read the thread you'll see he's talking about a particular version that will be limited.

If I understand things right now, it sounds like there's;

1) The regular retail kit, that will most likely build the series run of the Enterprise

2) the premiere kit, limited to 1701 kits and costing $150. I'm assuming this version comes with all the extra bits to make the alternate Enterprises

3) A separate lighting kit

---

If that's the case, the premiere thing seems a bit pointless really, I wouldn't think it's that much more plastic. But I'll order one just as soon as some details come out.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

My guess is that you will be able to purchase all the bells and whistles that come with the premiere kit separately at a later date and that the '1701' edition is more a matter of packaging than anything else. R2 is not going to prevent themselves from making any potential money on this. But I suppose it's vital that at least some people go into immediate hyperballistic mode now that we finally have something concrete to complain about.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

PHEW! Thanks guys!  Yes at this scale I hope that the square windows are open and clear parts frosted or not are included. A shuttle bay would be nifty too! 

You all know that PGM will be releasing a BRIDGE, shuttle bay, rooms for cutaway options ....I can just see it all now! :tongue:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm usually a pretty thrifty consumer, but there are occasional exceptions. When the TOS episodes were finally released in dvd sets I couldn't wait (I'd been waiting already for decades) so I ponied up and grabbed them rather than wait. Any other series I've simply waited until they're more reasonably priced.

Now I've never paid more than $100 for a model or even close to that, but this will be an exception. And even the Premiere edition is a bargain compared to the MR replicas. Even with supplies and paint and such you'll still spend far less and also have an even more accurate replica. So if I can sign onto their website and pre-order one then I'll do it. I've been waiting for too damned long.

Of course, if it doesn't happen I'll be quite happy with the standard edition and get the other parts separately.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

The story my buddy gathered from PL is that the kit will not include a bridge, but IT WILL include a shuttle bay interior.

Yes, premier edition $149.00 to make all versions of the ship. Regular edition to come later for series version of the ship. Separate lighting upgrade kit. 

They had a print of Gary Kerr's revised plans for the TOS E dated from March this year on display. There is no excuse for this thing not being the very last word in accuracy. This may finally be the TOS E kit we've all been waiting for. I will gladly sell my unbuilt 1/350 refit to get some funds toward this purchase. And I really love the refit. But the TOS E is my absolute favorite.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not normally a vehicle/space ship kit guy, but I'm happy for the rest of you guys that are...you'll finally get your Enterprise! Waytago, Round2! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I just hope, I pray that they're worked the engineering for the saucer/neck and pylon/engineering hull out to prevent sags. Those nacelles are going to be MONSTERS of plastic. The stress on the engineering hull strongback is going to be epic.

And I'm not even going to touch the issue of the nacelle/pylon connection and which version is 'right'.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A lot of you guys are 'currency challenged' and I'm sure a few are going to complain about the price. Before that curtain drops, I suggest that those of which I speak start an 'E' fund now, put a little away every payday and your dream kit will become a reality.
Don't tell me it can't be done either, I'm on Social Security and I have no trouble buying expensive kits and after market goodies. I save for them!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I will find funds for this no matter what.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> A lot of you guys are 'currency challenged' and I'm sure a few are going to complain about the price. Before that curtain drops, I suggest that those of which I speak start an 'E' fund now, put a little away every payday and your dream kit will become a reality.
> Don't tell me it can't be done either, I'm on Social Security and I have no trouble buying expensive kits and after market goodies. I save for them!


Hear, hear, Ductape! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I think we need to make some changes here.

If we are talking about the R2 1/350 *TOS* Kirk and Spock *ENTERPRISE*...lets just say TOS - E or Enterprise.

In the past E was the Enterprise 'E' and man its throwing me for a curve :tongue: 

NOW size and Money......I guess its safe to assume that this kit will be pretty much the same size as the 1/350 PL RE-FIT.....but the price will not be anything like it was 

I'm betting 125.00 at best and 145.00 more realistic?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

jheilman said:


> The story my buddy gathered from PL is that the kit will not include a bridge, but IT WILL include a shuttle bay interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, premier edition $149.00 to make all versions of the ship. Regular edition to come later for series version of the ship. Separate lighting upgrade kit.


*Shuttle Bay?...YES!!! Regular version to come later? ....What?...I hope not...that is not logical.
*


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> A lot of you guys are 'currency challenged' and I'm sure a few are going to complain about the price. Before that curtain drops, I suggest that those of which I speak start an 'E' fund now, put a little away every payday and your dream kit will become a reality.
> Don't tell me it can't be done either, I'm on Social Security and I have no trouble buying expensive kits and after market goodies. I save for them!


That's what I do for any expensive kit that I want. Heck you could put away $10.00 per week and have the projected funds needed long before the release date of sometime in 2012 if you start now! That's how I got my 1/350 Japaneese Battleships and Aircraft Carriers! If you want it bad enough you will find a way!

I was dreading Wonderfest thinking one of our fellow members would have a post something like....SHE'S DEAD JIM...NO GO ON THE 350! Glad to be proven wrong!!!!!!!! Whew! With this and the movie Seaview from Moebius....life is good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Regular kit widely available after the Premiere edition which is limited to 1701 kits. Regular kit should hit hobby shops around $100. Premeire edition only available by pre- order from Wonderfest and website at $149. First 100 got a gold t-shirt with pre-orders. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v606/directorcass/Wonderfest 2011/102.jpg
Then they will give out blue shirts and then finally red shirts to finish out the 1701 pre-orders. There will be 100 gold shirts, probably a few hundred of the blue and then the rest will be red shirts. I don't remember how many of each of those though. 

Both kits build the "series" TOS with a shuttle bay. The Premiere edition comes with a bonus package that includes optional "pilot" parts to build that version and chrome box art. Seperately avialable will be PE, decals, and lighting kit with spinning bussard blades. Clubtepes posted that all of that was part of the Premiere edition as well, but I thought it was going to only be available seperately. 

Premiere edition will also include exclusive e-mails following the complete chronicles of the kits design and progess through production of the kits.

Stand by for conformation on the lighting kit and other stuff.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

This is still early goings and we've yet to understand exactly what is what so I can be patient...a little longer. In time everything will shake out: decals, alternate parts, lighting...

The next real question is when will they be taking pre-orders on their website? And since the Premiere edition will be available only through R2's website what does that mean for those who pre-ordered through other hobby sites? I'd think by default their pre-orders will go toward getting a Standard edition?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure why other sites would offer up a pre-order since the kit was not officialy announced until yesterday. But since they did it will probably be for the regular kit now, unless the dealers pre-order the Premiere from the R2 website.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> The next real question is when will they be taking pre-orders on their website? And since the Premiere edition will be available only through R2's website what does that mean for those who pre-ordered through other hobby sites? I'd think by default their pre-orders will go toward getting a Standard edition?


CultTVMan has announced that those who pre-ordered the Deluxe edition will have their orders cancelled. I don't think that dealers will be allowed to order multiples. Apparently, when you order, you become part of the R2 1701-Club and you get a t-shirt. I have already seen pics of the shirts that were given out at WF.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> ...unless the dealers pre-order the Premiere from the R2 website.


Hmm...yeah. But since there's supposed to be only 1,701 of those Premiere Editions initially there can't be that many to go around relatively speaking. Of course, down the road after the initial launch the PE could still be made available with perhaps some small changes. If this turns out to be a decent money maker for R2 I can't see them passing up the chance to make some coin by limiting availability. Of course they could always go the route that's already been touched on: make the SE widely available and the lighting and alternate pilots' parts could be available separately. That way the essential kit is affordable enough (relatively) and the parts for embellishing it and making alternate versions is there for those who want them for a little extra on the side.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, *YAY *on the kit announcement, and WTF on the limited edition BS.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

John P said:


> Well, *YAY *... and WTF on the limited edition BS.


It generates buzz and thus keeps the subject alive. It plays to the mentality of those who just _have_ to be the first ones to get the latest, greatest thing. More rational folks will just wait for things to calm down and get essentially the same thing and likely for a few bucks less.


_*...NOW GET OUTTA MY WAY!!! THAT ONE'S MINE, MINE, MINE!!!*_


...um, sorry. Had a Daffy Duck moment there. :lol:


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

OK besides the big new tooled 1/350 Classic Enterprise a Polar Lights brand...WAY COOL!

But a AMT Cut-Away USS Enterprise 1/537 come back???
Uffda! Its already 45 days past April fools.

Oh I won't mind... http://www.dlmparts.com/tosparts.html

DLM


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

It also allows Round2 to offset the cost of producing the kit by keeping 100% of the cost instead of only the wholesale price.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

John P said:


> Well, *YAY *on the kit announcement, and WTF on the limited edition BS.


I think its a numbers game. In order to guarantee they make a profit on a costly product, they figured enough ppl will preorder and purchase the limited edition. Atlantis did the same thing with their T-Rex. Other companies have been playing the "limited Edition" game for years now. There's a whole specialty market for film soundtracks that are limited edition only.

Edit: Edge beat me to it and said it better!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I remember when Playmate Toys did the 1701 thing with a couple of their action figures.
PISSED a lot of people off too!
High dollar toy now.

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Trek-Cap...=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1305473180&sr=1-2
-Jim


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm curious about how they plan to implement the spinning blades.
DC motors with gearbox to reduce RPM seems the only way,
however the noise problem can be problematic as on the MR. 

Obviously with the weight of all this, also curious about support.
Maybe that extra cost over the refit is because of metal armature?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I knew that this kit would happen!

I just hope that they put the ordering information up on their website soon so that I can order my 17 kits. 

As to the spinning blades, there are a number of small DC micro motors that spin within the rates of the stage model just by varying the input voltage. These tiny motors are only about 1/2" in diameter by 1-1/2" - 2" long, and cost less than $20 each.

I can imagine that all of the options for building the pilot versions of the ship would eventually be available either from Round 2 as a separate kit, or by the aftermarket. The premiere edition of the kit being a website exclusive does sound like a way for them to quickly recoup some of the development money, while offering limited-edition packaging and exclusive news on the progress of the kit development for a premium price.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

One very nice thing about the PL 1/1000 kit was that it was very affordable and perfect for all those who wanted to do kit bashes and other variants. The 1/350 not so much unless you've got money to burn.


Uh...do we soon start hoping/praying for a 1/350 Klingon D7 companion kit?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I agree to a point...yes...for many especially these days 100.00 is nothing to get excited about....but!....a dream kit of the most epic Sc-Fi vwessle :tongue: of all times.....and it was leaked ( so far ) to be around 100.00 ...a price that I think is less than what I figured it would be....I say its a GO! start saving, do some side jobs, sell a kid or two, pimp out the wife....its worth it!
[ Fluke LCC does not condone and promote 'pimping' or the use of the skin trade at all ...thank you ]


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well when the 1/1000 arrived I don't think it was unusual to hear of folks buying multiple kits. I know I bought six of them. I certainly won't be doing that with the 1/350. I could afford to screw up a 1/1000 and easily replace it. It was much like the old AMT kit in that regard.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Considering the J2 was $100 and how many of those are on the boards, this is not a bad price point for the amount of plastic enterprise will require. This must be a more popular ship and size for the ship. The Refit did terribly well, tos will do better.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I'm not going to be upset that I can't buy ten of these for kitbashing. I just want one to do a dream build.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, and just to add, no money changed hands on this Wonderfest pre-order. They wont want any money until the kit is done.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I just signed up for the maximum allowable kit preorders on the website.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> I just signed up for the maximum allowable kit preorders on the website.


what website? Round 2 doesnt have any pre order for this yet?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> what website? Round 2 doesnt have any pre order for this yet?


http://www.round2models.com/1701club/


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Reservation in


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Signed up. Thanks for the heads up, USS Atlantis.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

USS Atlantis said:


> http://www.round2models.com/1701club/


USS Atlantis, how in the heck did you find that? I didn't see any links to it on the Round 2 site--and still don't.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

fluke said:


> I agree to a point...yes...for many especially these days 100.00 is nothing to get excited about....but!....a dream kit of the most epic Sc-Fi vwessle :tongue: of all times.....and it was leaked ( so far ) to be around 100.00 ...a price that I think is less than what I figured it would be....I say its a GO! start saving, do some side jobs, sell a kid or two, pimp out the wife....its worth it!
> [ Fluke LCC does not condone and promote 'pimping' or the use of the skin trade at all ...thank you ]


Hey Bud!

As a guy who dropped 2-3X that on quite a few of Lunar's kits, which had nowhere near the detail this will have, I say *"IT'S A FRAKKIN' BARGAIN!!!!"*

Model on Garth...


----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Ditto. Signed up, too!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Reserved!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

flyingfrets said:


> Hey Bud!
> 
> As a guy who dropped 2-3X that on quite a few of Lunar's kits, which had nowhere near the detail this will have, I say *"IT'S A FRAKKIN' BARGAIN!!!!"*
> 
> Model on Garth...


*Wow I guess your right! Model on Wayne!! *


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I was gonna say, please save some kits for the rest of us, then read this...


*One T-shirt per member. Anyone signing up after the first 1701 reservations have been made may not be eligible for the T-shirt offer but will be placed on a waiting list for the kit. T-shirt color and sizes are not guaranteed.

**One kit will be reserved per customer. Multiple copies of the kit are not guaranteed. Additional copies may be allocated only if less than 1701 total orders are placed.

No contract shall be construed from the aforementioned arrangement. Round 2 shall be under no obligation to deliver any product, except, in the event of non-delivery of any model kit or other item for which payment has been made by purchaser, Round 2 shall reimburse purchaser for all payments.

Visit the other Round 2, LLC sites!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Reserved.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thanks - got mine reserved


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

If nothing else, it should be interesting to see how long it takes them to get to 1701 pre-orders...


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

Thanks for the heads up. I also just reserved one. 

My only complaint is that the shirts only go up to XL. Haven't they noticed the girth on a lot of us?


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Made my reservation. Thank you USS Atlantis, you made my day!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Reserved mine! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Model Man said:


> I was gonna say, please save some kits for the rest of us, then read this...
> 
> 
> *One T-shirt per member. Anyone signing up after the first 1701 reservations have been made may not be eligible for the T-shirt offer but will be placed on a waiting list for the kit. T-shirt color and sizes are not guaranteed.
> ...


Yeah, looks like all you get is a t-shirt and it probably comes in a tin box or something that's actually why the "premiere edition" is so expensive... and you're not even guaranteed a kit. No thanks... I'll just pick a standard one up at my local hobby shop, and not worry about giving some company my personal info via an online form so I can be bombarded by junk email, lol.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BolianAdmiral said:


> Yeah, looks like all you get is a t-shirt and it probably comes in a tin box or something that's actually why the "premiere edition" is so expensive... and you're not even guaranteed a kit. No thanks... I'll just pick a standard one up at my local hobby shop, and not worry about giving some company my personal info via an online form so I can be bombarded by junk email, lol.


Sounds like they are thumbing their noses at the retailers and keeping all the money for themselves. I wonder how the retailers feel about that? Hmmm...........


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, at least for the premiere version... AFAIK, the standard version is the one that will be available at hobby shops, right?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

BolianAdmiral said:


> Well, at least for the premiere version... AFAIK, the standard version is the one that will be available at hobby shops, right?


Yes, but will it be a simultanious or will they be making their premier version first followed by the retail version later? I just wonder what they will do if they their pre-orders for the premier version is not even close to the 1701 target......cancel the project? Before everyone jumps down my throat, I have always been one to say "The Emperor has no clothes!" and see all sides of an issue. I am not easily bought off with a t-shirt that can not be guaranteed in my size! Caveat Emptor!


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

USS Atlantis said:


> http://www.round2models.com/1701club/


Thank you for the heads up.

---------------


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

It does indeed sound like there is just one version of the kit, and that the premier version will only consist of the T-Shirt + special packaging and maybe some extra materials. 

I'd love for some quality schematics based on their actual building plans.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I was there sitting next to Club Tepes. There will indeed be TWO verisons of the kit.
This will the the ONLY new kit produced by the company in 2012. After that they are re-releasing the DS-9 station in, ....................... wait for it ............................. CLEAR plastic, with no improvements, though some were suggested.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

D-S9 Station in Clear Styrene sounds very welcome to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> Yes, but will it be a simultanious or will they be making their premier version first followed by the retail version later? I just wonder what they will do if they their pre-orders for the premier version is not even close to the 1701 target......cancel the project? Before everyone jumps down my throat, I have always been one to say "The Emperor has no clothes!" and see all sides of an issue. I am not easily bought off with a t-shirt that can not be guaranteed in my size! Caveat Emptor!


The premiere version is coming out first, with the standard version following sometime after. :/


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> USS Atlantis, how in the heck did you find that? I didn't see any links to it on the Round 2 site--and still don't.


Someone who was at WF posted a copy of the flyer R2 was handing out - and it had the web addy at the bottom


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

RSN said:


> Yes, but will it be a simultanious or will they be making their premier version first followed by the retail version later? I just wonder what they will do if they their pre-orders for the premier version is not even close to the 1701 target......cancel the project? Before everyone jumps down my throat, I have always been one to say "The Emperor has no clothes!" and see all sides of an issue. I am not easily bought off with a t-shirt that can not be guaranteed in my size! Caveat Emptor!


The Standard version will be in stores a month or two AFTER the Premium version ships

What you get for the extra $50
----------------------------
Parts to build the 1st and 2nd pilot versions
Some pretty chrome decorations
A tacky t-shirt

I'll save the $50 and wait for the Standard version - I thought the Series version of the E was the best of the three anyway


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I understand people still being skeptical about it. I guess for those doubters they will just have to wait until next year. For me I think it was cool to to get in on the Premier edition. And really people, what do you expect from a Premier edition of any model? It has been posted many times what the differences are. Some people actually like that kind of thing. But I guess there will always be those that dump on others and are never satisfied.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh I'm not dumping, Robi - just voicing how *I* see the thing - a personal opinion

And speaking personally - I don't see the logic behind the "Tin" editions either - put it in a metal box, add a small poster - charge double

Either way, I see it as just a bottom-line booster - which in a way is good, as maybe they'll come out with more new stuff in the future (New 1k Excelsior or a 1k Reliant anyone?)

Just for those of us on limited budgets, this kind of thing puts the "special editions" out of reach

I'll be lucky to save up enough for the Standard Edition by the time it's released


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Another marketing ploy by a company who is out of touch with what they are supposed to be doing.......making new models.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

So then, No lighting kit with the premium kit? 

Then, as I understand it a lighting kit will come later? From R2?

I also assume that the standard kit will have a shuttle bay?

For me $150 is really a bunch of money, if the premium kit does not have lighting I think I can wait for the regular kit. For this kind of dough I'm only going to build one and it will be the production version.

Anyways good news. I cant see how they can get the regular kit done for $100, but I'm very happy they are going to try!


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

This is truly epic news!! I reserved my kit. The T-shirt is not really that important, just get the kit out!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> Another marketing ploy by a company who is out of touch with what they are supposed to be doing.......making new models.


And this marketing ploy is... making a new model!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> And this marketing ploy is... making a new model!


Well, t-shirts anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry, didn't mean to snap. I hadn't had a full cup of coffee yet this morning.:drunk:

On a tight budget? So am I!!!!! I'm still trying to figuring out what I have to do to come up with $149 when they come a 'callin! I'm surprised my fiancee didn't punch me when I stood up and said I wanted one!

Another thing they mentioned was that if the TOS sells well then it would open the door for other possible 1/350 kits. If it does not do well, then 1/350 kits will be dead in the water.

Yeah, it's a marketing ploy but all companies do it one way or the other. I can understand not every one is into the Premier style kits and that is cool. To each their own. This is going to be a history maker in the model kit world for Trekkers and I just wanted to be in there when it happened. I will likely add my own lights and save the box lid.:thumbsup:

Standard kit will have the shuttle bay as well, to my understanding. PE, decals and lighting kit (w/spinning blades) all available seperately.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Jafo said:


> I was there sitting next to Club Tepes. There will indeed be TWO verisons of the kit.
> This will the the ONLY new kit produced by the company in 2012. After that they are re-releasing the DS-9 station in, ....................... wait for it ............................. CLEAR plastic, with no improvements, though some were suggested.


wasn't that the k-7 John, or did I hear wrong.

After the 1/350 anouncement, most of the blood drained from my head into other parts of my body, so everything after that was a bit fuzzy.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robiwon said:


> I understand people still being skeptical about it.


I wonder what they are skeptical about?

The word of this product comes right from Tom Lowe himself in (quite a long) letter that Jamie Hood read to us at the meeting.

A year or so ago, it was either at WF or iHobby, they (I don't remember exactly who - Jamie or Bob) said such a project would suck up the companies WHOLE tool budget for a entire year.

But word from Tom, prez and owner pretty much seals the deal.

Somebody better start now on a dreadnaught conversion.
:drunk:


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

I reserved but as a Canadian I might have issues with it. Since It never took all my postal code/Zip information. Oh well If I don't get one I'll have to burn all the Quadrotriticale in western Canada so the Trouble with Tribbles episode will have an alternate storyline before the stardate 2268 as my protest… or whatever!!

Da naaa!

Great news! Sigh

Bor


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> wasn't that the k-7 John, or did I hear wrong.
> 
> After the 1/350 anouncement, most of the blood drained from my head into other parts of my body, so everything after that was a bit fuzzy.


DS9 will be in clear. I liked the suggestion of some mini ships to dock on her as an accessories kit.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I for one will take back all the mean things I said about R2, and I do think that the Premier edition will serve its purpose of showing interest. I think it would be great if all 1701 were picked up in less than a month.

Now I'll patiently wait for 2012 and build the models I already have in preperation for the big gray lady.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I think they just might sell out pretty quick.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Signed up


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I signed up myself, for a premium though I doubt I'd do anything but a later production version. I was surprised that they didn't hit me up for a credit card yet, that's a plus!

I would like to see more details as soon as possible on the differences between kit versions!

Hope you guys had fun at Wonderfest!!

Tib


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I signed up. I hope I got mine in, in time for a gold shirt.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

ClubTepes said:


> I wonder what they are skeptical about?


Quite simply they have announced these things before. How many other models have they said they were going to make. Only to find them canceled a while later. 

All of the assurances in the world isn't going to convince me they are doing it. They only way I would be convinced it's coming out is when I can buy it from a store shelf. 

You can believe what you like, but these guys have let us down before.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

ccbor said:


> I reserved but as a Canadian I might have issues with it. Since It never took all my postal code/Zip information.
> 
> Bor


I, too, am Canadian and I got all my info on there except the bit for the province. I could only get ON on there for Ontario. I fully expected the confirmation email to inform me something was screwy, but everything went fine. I won't worry about it until they ask for payment and actual shipping address---then I'll see.

Even if by some chance I don't get the Premiere Edition it's cool because I'd be happy with the Standard. I don't really care about the T-shirt because I take a medium anyway and the smallest they have is large.

And I think it's quite fair of them not to ask for any payment until the kits are ready to ship.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> I don't really care about the T-shirt because I take a medium anyway and the smallest they have is large.QUOTE]
> 
> Ask my wife to wash it for ya.
> She'll make it fit.
> -JIm


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

In 4 1.

Biting the bullet on this one, in spite of the price.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

RSN said:


> Sounds like they are thumbing their noses at the retailers and keeping all the money for themselves. I wonder how the retailers feel about that? Hmmm...........


I think it has been made pretty clear over the last few months that this is a pretty risk financial venture* for Round 2. If this is something they feel they have to do to make sure they recoup their costs, then one can hardly blame them.

*Don't argue this is a "guaranteed big seller"--nothing is guaranteed, especially in this economy. Remember Moebius' recent comments that, if they had to do it all over again, they wouldn't have made the 18" Jupiter II...?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> I think it has been made pretty clear over the last few months that this is a pretty risk financial venture* for Round 2. If this is something they feel they have to do to make sure they recoup their costs, then one can hardly blame them.
> 
> *Don't argue this is a "guaranteed big seller"--nothing is guaranteed, especially in this economy. Remember Moebius' recent comments that, if they had to do it all over again, they wouldn't have made the 18" Jupiter II...?


I would never assume it will be a big seller. If the Jupiter 2 did not sell well, then I doubt a ship that has been released in many forms and re-popped endlessly over the last 45 years and has new, smaller and more shelf friendly, competition from Germany, would be a sure thing. This is a big gamble for them as it sounds like they have financial concrens if it is their only new item for 2012. I am tired of the old "economy" dodge, Moebius and Pegasus are operating in the same economy and they continue to deliver new and diverse subject matter that has not been done to death! So please don't put words in my mouth, or I will tell how I really feel! :thumbsup:

(And "No" I am not angry about anything, just saying what is on my mind as if we were chatting about it in person, just as I know yours was meant.)


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't know how well it will do, but I'd say it has a greater recognition factor than pretty much any other sci-fi subject to be released as a model kit. In today's currency 100 bucks or so isn't such a deal breaker so I don't think that would be so much a barrier. No, today I think it would have more to do with the nature of the hobby itself: how many younger people are interested or getting interested in building models? All I know is that among the younger crowd I know in their late teens to mid twenties none of them express any interest in building physical models. Most of them are into computer games and perhaps a few are interested in 3D cgi modeling.

Modeling as a hobby is something we older guys have hung onto, but how many of those behind us will keep the hobby alive? As our generation dies off so may a lot of the hobby.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Warped9 said:


> In today's currency 100 bucks or so isn't such a deal breaker so I don't think that would be so much a barrier.


No, taking everything from expected sales, the scale of the kit, the price of crude oil (not just shipping, but production of the styrene itself) to packaging, I'd say 100 bucks is pretty fair for a kit that most of us consider the Holy Grail of modeling.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

After spending many hundreds of dollars on the MR Enterprise and being totally broke now (for totally different reasons), I still plan on saving money up to get the 350 to build. I am curious as to what the nacelle dome effect looks like. Has anyone seen a demonstration of the electronics R2 is using?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

John P said:


> And this marketing ploy is... making a new model!


*Don't ever change John!* :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> After the 1/350 anouncement, most of the blood drained from my head into other parts of my body, so everything after that was a bit fuzzy.


*They have pictures of guys like you on street poles near schools! Thats a whole new kind of sick man!* :freak::tongue:


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

I just got on the list.

From what I'm reading it's the kit, parts for the pilot ship and 3nd pilot ship.

No lighting kit, no photo etch, just the kit and a t-shirt. 

The kit that will be in the stores is just the production ship, Lighting kit and photo etch parts will be seperate kits (as well as both pilot parts if I read it right) available at a later date.

I am looking foward to seeing what photos and information on the 11 ft model they are going to share with us.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Tepes yes it was the DS-9 in clear, thats when Dan yelled out "why?"


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

So I still don't know what comes with the limited edition. Ive heard parts for all three versions, photo etch, motors, lights and the kitchen sink! Now it appears the limited edition simply comes with parts for all three versions and a t-shirt? What comes with the standard version? Round 2 should do a better job at explaining to the customer base what they are buying and the exact difference between the two. This should have been made clear at the convention, no? :freak:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote (from their website to reserve): "All members will also receive exclusive updates on the development of the kit *as well as never before seen photos of the filming model and behind the scene interviews.*"

I didn't pay much attention to that before. That's rather cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Jafo said:


> I was there sitting next to Club Tepes. There will indeed be TWO verisons of the kit.
> This will the the ONLY new kit produced by the company in 2012. After that they are re-releasing the DS-9 station in, ....................... wait for it ............................. CLEAR plastic, with no improvements, though some were suggested.


I don't know, that actually sounds good.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Jafo said:


> This will the the ONLY new kit produced by the company in 2012.


Should we take that to mean nothing else that requires new tooling or re-tooling, but some "new" repops are possible?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I got a mail from R2 last night from Doug Ridge saying he was very sorry but the premier edition is not going world wide,in other words loyal customers in the UK who have to pay double because of distributor greed cant buy one ,if it wasn't for the fan base world wide we wouldn't have the demand for the merchandise so when are the manufacturer's going to do something for all the fans,I remember the playmates carry on and it put a lot of people off buying including dealers as you had the scrumage at the con tables trying to find rare pieces it just fuelled the need for greed in some folk and you can bet your bottom dollar some of these will turn up on ebay to tempt the european market,I have to say that I am more than a little dissapointed in Round 2 and if I were a dealer like Cult TV Man who was drumming up sales for them I would be disgusted,having to cancel orders to his customers doesn't help his business either,sorry guys I had to get my rant in and I will probably(who am I kidding,I will)get the standard version through Steve when he puts up the pre-order for it but I would have prefered the Premier one,

Gordon M


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

GordonMitchell said:


> I got a mail from R2 last night from Doug Ridge saying he was very sorry but the premier edition is not going world wide,in other words loyal customers in the UK who have to pay double because of distributor greed cant buy one ,if it wasn't for the fan base world wide we wouldn't have the demand for the merchandise so when are the manufacturer's going to do something for all the fans,I remember the playmates carry on and it put a lot of people off buying including dealers as you had the scrumage at the con tables trying to find rare pieces it just fuelled the need for greed in some folk and you can bet your bottom dollar some of these will turn up on ebay to tempt the european market,I have to say that I am more than a little dissapointed in Round 2 and if I were a dealer like Cult TV Man who was drumming up sales for them I would be disgusted,having to cancel orders to his customers doesn't help his business either,sorry guys I had to get my rant in and I will probably(who am I kidding,I will)get the standard version through Steve when he puts up the pre-order for it but I would have prefered the Premier one,
> 
> Gordon M


That's disappointing. I too put an order in (I live in Australia), but have not received an email from R2 yet. A matter of time I suppose. 
So if I don't get the Premier edition, I'm not too worried, I would be happy to have the standard. But to have the premier just as a collectible would be nice, and do a build up of the standard would be the way to go.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Is this thread proceeding without the "E" word being used once? That would be cool.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Not to be one who encourages patience (and then is pelted by stones) but let's let R2 firm things up a bit before we go too far off the edge of the map. I've pre-ordered the premium kit, but to me unless it includes the premium decals, I'll be withdrawing that pre-order. It reminds me too much of the 2 350 Refits I have boxed up in the garage without all the extra pieces/better decals that they included in the reissue. 
But for now, I'm going to wait and see if they revise their plans and give us our money's worth for the premium kit. As to you folks in Canada and the UK, it'd be nice if some distributor would step up for you and get you these at a reasonable cost!

Tib


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I feel sorry for our brothers overseas that can't get in on the 1701 limited deal, and I'm generally adverse to the 'limited edition' concept anyway as in our modern age all too often the majority of those items get bought up by people seeking a quick buck by 'flipping' the item for twice the price on a resale site. Even with what R2 has in place you know this is going to happen, and that means those who would willingly sign up get pushed out, blah blah blah.

OTOH the way the market is now I do understand that R2 wants to be 100% sure they get back the tooling and development costs. The problem is while I KNOW they can sell more than 1701 of this variation of the kit, what, realistically is the top end? 2000? 5000? Likely somewhere in between. Mind, I'm talking short-term, within a few months, not years down the line. It's all about ROI and getting that money to churn within a fiscal quarter.

Which is too bad because as we know the AMT Enterprise turned out to have a HUGE ROI with years and YEARS of sales. Which is the way it used to be.  But there's a lot of difference between a $5 kit in the '60s and a $150+ (?) kit today.

So what's the solution for those that WANT the 'bonus stuff' kit and don't care about the RARE!! COLLECTIBLE!! gee-gaws? For one, we can hope that R2 will re-release it a couple years down the line to get more use from the tooling, or the extra bits could be offered as an accessory kit from their website and select retailers (and that might be the most profitable way to go for them), or..

Wait and see what Platz in Japan does. They may just offer the 'deluxe' version of the kit as the ONLY release over there. Of course the problem becomes the strong Yen and the insane price of international shipping of a big-a** kit. 

(I mean, seriously, that box is going to be HUGE)


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Tiberious said:


> Not to be one who encourages patience (and then is pelted by stones) but let's let R2 firm things up a bit before we go too far off the edge of the map. I've pre-ordered the premium kit, but to me unless it includes the premium decals, I'll be withdrawing that pre-order. It reminds me too much of the 2 350 Refits I have boxed up in the garage without all the extra pieces/better decals that they included in the reissue.
> But for now, I'm going to wait and see if they revise their plans and give us our money's worth for the premium kit. As to you folks in Canada and the UK, it'd be nice if some distributor would step up for you and get you these at a reasonable cost!
> 
> Tib


I can't even fathom what 'premium decals' would be for TOS-E, can you? I imagine they would release different markings to make other version of the ships, but that's a far cry from the extensive (and expensive) azteking decals they've been doing recently.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm very sad about this. Seriously sad. I've wated so long for this, and there it is, dangling right in front of me, but there's a glass wall between us. I can sign up and maybe not get a kit, have to pay $50 more for it than necessary, can't even get a shirt that fits, and "Chrome"? come on, R2!

Make the kit and sell it, or don't! You can't have it both ways! I have a friend who has offered to pay for a kit for me and himself, but he lives in Wales. I've read here that they won't be accepting orders from outside the U.S. That's not stated in the signup screen, so is it true? Will the kit have lighting or not? The original talk here said it did, but now I'm reading (here) that it doesn't. Will production of the "Standard" version (whatever that entails) be dependent on sales of the "Premium" kit? And what are the differences in the "Premium" kit and the "Standard" kit?

Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm really quite upset about this....

Larry


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Heck, I couldn't even get the decals on the "Mystery U.F.O" without them tearing, so I doubt it'd matter much 

Tib


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

Prologic9 said:


> I can't even fathom what 'premium decals' would be for TOS-E, can you?


Maybe they're dry transfer decals rather than water slide decals.

---------------


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I put my name on the list a few days ago. I don't care really what comes with it, I just want to get my grubby hands on it.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Well I signed up at Wonderfest before I really understood the ramifications for retailers. That's pretty rotten, if you ask me, but of course I suspect they'll be able to sell the regular edition later.

I'll get a premier kit, and the minute that box is open those extra parts are going straight into RTV ;-)


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Ramifications for retailers? Less than 2,000 units of a special product will be sold exclusively. An unlimited number of a similar product will not be exclusive. Companies do exclusive sales all the time. Why so much grief? And this is not to single Blackbird out, several people have made similar comments. Companies have for decades had exclusve sales outside of distributor chains. This is not an issue. Shouldn't be anyways. imo.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Model Man said:


> Ramifications for retailers? Less than 2,000 units of a special product will be sold exclusively. An unlimited number of a similar product will not be exclusive. Companies do exclusive sales all the time. Why so much grief? And this is not to single Blackbird out, several people have made similar comments. Companies have for decades had exclusve sales outside of distributor chains. This is not an issue. Shouldn't be anyways. imo.


But the problem is when producing exclusives becomes the norm, and a company 'forgets' that when you create an exclusive you automatically exclude new business.

How can that be? Because of the time lag between an announcement within a small circle (such as us, here, on this board) and the signal working its way out to the general public. If the exclusive is some oddball variant that only an 'otaku' for that license would know about (say, Commissioner Simmons' executive Eagle from the first episode of Space:1999) it's not an issue, but if you make that exclusive a plain vanilla Eagle Transporter, and there's only a handful, and it's not some $5000 beast but something around $50, you're cutting out the thousands of people who watched the show, liked the ship, and would like it and buy it because they'll only LEARN of it long after the pre-order window has closed and all the product is in the hands of super uber-intense fans and the foul scalpers who buy things only to 'flip' them.

Folk forget the idea of mass merchandising. It's a risky thing, sure and nowadays maybe insane to do, but seems to ME the smart thing to do is instead of creating artificial limitations in hopes of generating "buy NOW NOW NOW!!!" interest is just keep making the thing as long as people want it. Start with 1701, sure, but if another 1000 show up on a waiting list, kinda dumb to turn that money away. Especially in this time.

I'm mindful of people in the action figure collecting fandom who have decided to stop buying figures because it's impossible to finish a line. Like the Art Asylum Star Trek figures, with the special convention releases, the magazine exclusives, the retailer exclusives, and all the figures solicited then canceled. Boy that's annoying.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Steve, you're absolutely right when it comes to exclusives. This, I think, is more of a special edition than an exclusive per se. The primary product, the production version of the Enterprise is widely and easily available to the masses. In fact, they might get the superior product not only because of the lower price (ok, not a contributing factor to product quality, rather just a good deal) but because those of us who buy and build the special edition will provide feedback to them on what we like and don't like. The open market version might well benefit from this despite the small window of time between the two releases.

I don't see a lot of harm in the limited release. Unlike the Playmates Toys 1701 limited edition action figures, they're really not missing anything by waiting. Besides, I guess we 'early adopters' can always EBAY our spare parts to recover some of the extra expense! 

Tib


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

It also does a disservice to the retailers who have been taking pre-orders for the "premium" edition for a year and a half or so since Round 2 sent out that memo telling them they could! They have been expecting that revenue and it has now been taken away from them. Remember Round 2 originally said 3 versions would be available and for retailers to begin taking pre-orders........now they have to wait until the best product is sold before they get to sell a lesser product. I have said before, I don't understand their corporate mind!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Since R2 will sell the the extra-version parts later for no less a cost, no money is being lost to the retailers.

Maybe this will clarify further?

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/1372-round-2-models-wonderfest-recap/#comments


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Pre-orders for products like this are taken for people who want the product first. As in, the minute it's available. There may be a subset of pre-order customers that would be willing to wait for the regular version of this model, but it's more likely they're going to want the Premier edition - not just because of the added fiddly bits, but because it's looking like it's coming out before the regular edition. And not by a few days, but 1 to 2 months.

Sure the retailers can sell the kit (and they will), but anyone who's taken pre-orders is going to be hosed. And there's more than one out there who've set up pre-orders for this model.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

You just know someone's going to build it like this and put it on eBay:


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

Actually, I didn't know that... didn't know it at all...


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

The market for this kit should be huge, perhaps even larger than the refit was/is.

I signed up for a premier kit but I'm sure I'll find a way to buy one or two of the regular ones, since I usually goof up on the first kit and need a back up to get it right.

(No, I won't use the premier kit first!)


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

It's simple about the retailers. Most of the money made on kits like this are made int he first rush of buyers. By putting out the first wave of releases directly to the public, Round 2 is leaving sloppy seconds and short money to people like Doll & Hobby and Culttvman.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

If the scans on the site are the scan files they used for the model, I'm sure it won't be a smoothie, but I'm happy to see that it looks like they at least got the Bridge decks shaped right, and not shaped like the Franz Joseph Bridge decks.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope the nacells are turned right side up lol, I don't mind if it has gridlines just as long as they're not raised, I can fill gridlines easily, I just dont' want Raised grids circa 1970.

Anyways, I hope I got a gold shirt!

BTW do those shirts come with the kit when it ships or do we get them shipped sooner, I"m betting with the kit. See answered my own question! Carry on!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

So the story continues to change, now there is only a $25.00 difference between the "Premier" and standard. This is not a "Slam Dunk" as far as sales. If Round 2 had thought it was, it would have been on the market years ago as originally scheduled.

Here is what you get, right from their website. For those who like to speculate, without actually looking for real info, I have done the leg work for you. End the speculation and read the facts! ENJOY!!

1:350 TOS Enterprise Standard Edition
This will contain everything you need to create the production version of the ship including shuttle bay and will be available through all of your usual model retailers for an SRP of $124.95.

TOS Enterprise Accessory Pack
This will include weathering decals, photo-etched parts and a light kit including motors to turn the Bussard fan blades. We have a target price for this but will announce it once the time comes to take orders on it.

1:350 TOS Enterprise Premiere Edition
This was the kit we were talking up the most and for obvious reasons. It includes everything in the standard version plus parts to make the 1st & 2nd Pilot versions. It comes in a commemorative box and includes a serial-numbered certificate of authenticity. The kit is a limited edition of 1701 pieces for the price of $149.99 and is scheduled to arrive before the standard version hits stores. The kit is really aimed at all of you Star Trek modelers who have been waiting patiently for the kit to come out. It is available exclusively through Round 2 and we started the pre-order sign-ups at the show. As an added bonus, everyone who pre-orders is invited to join what we are calling the 1701 CLUB. Membership in the club gets you a t-shirt to wear as a banner to tell everyone that you were there on the ground floor of this kit. The shirts themselves are also limited editions. We have 100 gold, 250 blue and the rest are red. Members will be sent email updates about the development as well as some interviews and a few never before seen pics of the filming model. This will be the ONLY place we will be giving out development updates. So past this post, this blog will be mum on the subject until the standard kit is ready to hit the stores.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Sounds like the facts are now in black and white for all to see, no longer second hand.

I certainly understand the angst from outside of the USA. For the others, just a bunch of belly aching (coming from an expert on the matter). I'm sure Steve I, John L and others will survive somehow, not being able to sell the 'Premier' edition.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Tiberious said:


> Steve, you're absolutely right when it comes to exclusives. This, I think, is more of a special edition than an exclusive per se. The primary product, the production version of the Enterprise is widely and easily available to the masses. In fact, they might get the superior product not only because of the lower price (ok, not a contributing factor to product quality, rather just a good deal) but because those of us who buy and build the special edition will provide feedback to them on what we like and don't like. The open market version might well benefit from this despite the small window of time between the two releases.
> 
> I don't see a lot of harm in the limited release. Unlike the Playmates Toys 1701 limited edition action figures, they're really not missing anything by waiting. Besides, I guess we 'early adopters' can always EBAY our spare parts to recover some of the extra expense!
> 
> Tib


Thank you!

There's another aspect I just thought of, a different angle that's going to make folk even more confounded!

What if, what if the Chinese factory pulls some crap and makes a change in the tool without getting approval from R2, and it results in some obvious defect?

R2 gets it corrected for the mass release but...what about the 1701 club? surely they won't get an entire new kit, that would seriously harm the narrow profit margin they're working under! (speculated of course)

yeah, yeah, crying doom when they haven't even done the proto yet but man, if you're at all observant of what kind of variable QC has been coming out of those places in the last few years...

(just ask the figure collectors who get stuff from Mattel!)

Why am I blathering? because I want this to be THE kit of the Enterprise. The ultimate expression of a spaceship I've loved since 1966. I kinda want the aftermarket folks to cry and gnash their teeth because they don't need to make replacement Bridge decks or Main Deflector dish or Hanger Bay doors or whatever! I want this to be all the good stuff of the 1/1000 scale kit with ZERO of the bad stuff. 

And I'm probably insane for wanting this.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I will tell you a couple of red flags that pop up as I read their blog. 

One is the mock-up they posted with the exaggerated grid lines and the upside down engines. If it was just this, no problem, but they have a very sloppy history of mistakes on box art and decals that show a lack of care, especially on something as important as a first impression that many here consider greater than the Second Coming! 

Second is their statement that they will not post ANYTHING on the subject of the 1/350 Enterprise, until it is on the shelf, the Standard version, 1-2 months after the Premier edition. That means NO test shots or anything else for people to base their opinion on as to whether they like what they see and want to fork over $150.00. I truly believe that based on how they have handled this "Roll Out" that I will be content to build my original long box 1960's kit and be VERY happy with it on my shelf.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Everybody needs to take a deep breath and stop worrying about the kit - that's my job. 

I'm riding herd on the model, and the factory isn't going to slip anything over on me. The renderings that Jamie posted simply show the low-res, initial CG model. I can rotate the CG model and zoom in & out to my heart's content to inspect it, and I've already compiled a list of initial corrections. After working on a number of Moebius models, I've had a lot of experience with the Chinese factory, and this is pretty much par for the course. Actually, this initial model is better than I expected, despite the upside-down nacelles. After the CG model is approved the Chinese will send us a test shot so we can inspect it in person. Any mistakes will be noted and addressed, and if necessary, the Chinese will send additional test shots. Tooling won't commence until the test shots are approved.

Polar Lights has a lot riding on this kit, and they're not about to release something with errors in it. I've been waiting for this kit since 1966, so I'm going to make sure it's done right. I'm doing the decals, too, so they WILL be accurate.

Btw, I have nothing to do with PL's marketing plans, but if you sign up for their 1701 Club you'll get regular updates on the kit and other behind-the-scenes info. Now I need to get back to work....

Gary


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Everybody needs to take a deep breath and stop worrying about the kit - that's my job.
> 
> Gary


Thanks, Gary. The Big E is in good hands! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gary K said:


> Everybody needs to take a deep breath and stop worrying about the kit - that's my job.
> 
> I'm riding herd on the model, and the factory isn't going to slip anything over on me. The renderings that Jamie posted simply show the low-res, initial CG model. I can rotate the CG model and zoom in & out to my heart's content to inspect it, and I've already compiled a list of initial corrections. After working on a number of Moebius models, I've had a lot of experience with the Chinese factory, and this is pretty much par for the course. Actually, this initial model is better than I expected, despite the upside-down nacelles. After the CG model is approved the Chinese will send us a test shot so we can inspect it in person. Any mistakes will be noted and addressed, and if necessary, the Chinese will send additional test shots. Tooling won't commence until the test shots are approved.
> 
> ...


Thanks and much appreciated. I know I can sometimes be an anxious sort, but I'm gonna chill out on this and wait and see what unfolds. My gut tells me everything will be okay. No need to worry about anything yet, guys.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, Gary!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Gary, it was great sitting there listening to you talk about your love of the TOS E. I hope this shows up on youtube soon. Actually I just want to see, or hear, myself asking about the grid lines!

Oh, there wont be a $25 difference. The Premier is going to sell for $149. The regular will have a SRP of $129 but will likely sell for around $100 in the stores. That's per R2.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Gary, it was great sitting there listening to you talk about your love of the TOS E. I hope this shows up on youtube soon. Actually I just want to see, or hear, myself asking about the grid lines!
> 
> Oh, there wont be a $25 difference. The Premier is going to sell for $149. The regular will have a SRP of $129 but will likely sell for around $100 in the stores. That's per R2.


From the Round 2 blog;

"1:350 TOS Enterprise Standard Edition
This will contain everything you need to create the production version of the ship including shuttle bay and will be available through all of your usual model retailers for an SRP of $124.95."

This is what they are telling me, the consumer, it will cost! I may be an artist, and not great at math, but that is only a $25.00 difference.

All due respect to Mr. Kerr, I will worry about my money, he can worry about the kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I am sure it will be as perfect as it can be. No matter what is produced someone will find fault with the end results. You can please some of the people some of the time.....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Everybody needs to take a deep breath and stop worrying about the kit - that's my job.
> 
> I'm riding herd on the model, and the factory isn't going to slip anything over on me. The renderings that Jamie posted simply show the low-res, initial CG model. I can rotate the CG model and zoom in & out to my heart's content to inspect it, and I've already compiled a list of initial corrections. After working on a number of Moebius models, I've had a lot of experience with the Chinese factory, and this is pretty much par for the course. Actually, this initial model is better than I expected, despite the upside-down nacelles. After the CG model is approved the Chinese will send us a test shot so we can inspect it in person. Any mistakes will be noted and addressed, and if necessary, the Chinese will send additional test shots. Tooling won't commence until the test shots are approved.
> 
> ...


Gary, it's cool and I trust you, but you're not THERE, ya dig?

I mean seriously, even if it's in the rough outlining and nothing is in any way fixed stage, how does that Nacelle mistake happen? There can't be ANYTHING in your notes to them that would have given the impression that was correct.

I know, I know, don't worry about it. Yet I can see it, see something akin to this showing up at, say, the 3/4 point and you catching it (and scratching your head over how they could boob it up) and they come back and say "Oh, yeah, well, gee, gonna cost you (x) to fix it" and suddenly there are cost overruns.

Kinda like how the Russians lowballed their participation in the ISS and every time a critical module needed to be lofted "oh, gee, sorry, we're poor here and really need more money to do this...you don't want us to bail on this, right? Not with 10 Billion in so far..."

(and shortly they'll be the ONLY access to the Station...*sigh* sorry, it really bugs me)

I'm just saying. Good Luck and may I be so wrong it's not even funny!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well if people only paid SRP then they're not shopping smart.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suggested_retail_price

Like I said, and was said at the show, when it hits the hobby shops it will likely sell for around $100, not $129. But I suppose some places _will_ sell it for SRP and some will sell it for less.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope that Round 2 knows that the engines spin in opposite directions when they make the motors for them. 
-Jim


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Well if people only paid SRP then they're not shopping smart.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suggested_retail_price
> 
> Like I said, and was said at the show, when it hits the hobby shops it will likely sell for around $100, not $129. But I suppose some places _will_ sell it for SRP and some will sell it for less.



Aaaah, that's not fair. one would pay MSRP because other options just aren't possible. It's the real world, ya know. 

And it hasn't been my experience for hobby shops to discount niche market kits, not the big expensive ones. Margins are thin enough as it is. I'd bet even online most won't go to $100, probably $119. 

And therein lies the problem of searching for the lowest price, you kill your local shop that just can't discount 25%. So it's a disincentive to even ORDER a kit for general sale. Which will affect the pre-orders to R2, which mean they may miss their target sales, blah blah blah.

I believe that and retailer confusion (I recall hearing many thought the kit was a simple re-pop of the PL kit. Might have been the jobbers that dropped the ball on getting that word out.) hurt the sales of the Moebius Jupiter II. It's a big risk ordering a $100 + kit for the shelves and HOPING a customer walk in and wants it.

man, gotta say, that's one aspect of working a hobby shop I don't miss, making those decisions, walking that tightrope of low open-to-buy and choosing between what I needed to restock and what new stuff I could get...


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

JGG1701 said:


> I hope that Round 2 knows that the engines spin in opposite directions when they make the motors for them.
> -Jim


Yeah, also I am curious how quiet they will be.
The MR motors and gearbox are noisy as hell.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

CessnaDriver said:


> Yeah, also I am curious how quiet they will be.
> The MR motors and gearbox are noisy as hell.


That's probably, mostly the gearbox - if R2 is smart, they'll go with PVM controlled motors; no need for a gearbox to slow the spinning with that


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Well if people only paid SRP then they're not shopping smart.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suggested_retail_price
> 
> Like I said, and was said at the show, when it hits the hobby shops it will likely sell for around $100, not $129. But I suppose some places _will_ sell it for SRP and some will sell it for less.


Look, you keep saying $129 MSPR......Round 2 says $125 MSRP. Get it right in your argument. Second, as has been stated, hobby shops WILL not discount it to $100. You can tell this by their prices on existing kits compared to on-line sources. Sure Culttvman may offer it for $100, but what is shipping and handling going to cost me on something this big? Around $20-25 bucks I say....oh look where we are back to!

I cringe when I hear people say, "I better start saving for it now, I just ordered the 'Premium' edition". If you don't have the money now, why would you tell a company "Make me a model, I am pretty sure I can pay for it in a year!"? That is what got this economy in the mess it is in now! If I was Round 2 and I was reading these types of comments, I would be worried about my sales 12 months down the line! 

I wonder how many who promised, (You didn't order anything, there is no product yet!), to buy the "Premier" kit would have been so anxious to do so if a $75.00, non refundable, deposit was requested. Because if I were Round 2, that is what I would have required to make sure everyone followed through with their commitment! 

I could pay upfront, in full, for at least 10 kits without batting an eye right now. But I don't buy on speculation. If I see one on a store shelf 3 years from now with the price cut to $75.00, I will pick one up. 

Good luck. May you all tip your windmills! :hat:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K, $25, I dont really care. I'm moving on on this topic. Buy one, wait three years, whatever. _"sigh"_


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Go back a few years and $100-$150 for a model would have seemed like a lot. Today it's not really so much. I would say that it seems like a helluva lot when we reflect on what we used to pay for models. We like to recall with fondness how much lower prices were back in the day, but then we also weren't making the same kind of money either. I can remember when $100 seemed like real money.

We also have to consider value. I used to sell cars many years ago and time after time folks would come in ask what was in a particular vehicle and make noises about the price. I also remember touring where these cars were made and seeing what went into them. Not only the cars themselves, but all the technology as well as everything that went into the plant and machinery to build the thing. It gave me a whole new appreciation and sense of _value_ for what I was selling. Anyone who has ever built something from scratch should understand the value of what you've done that will likely be lost on someone who is only seeing the final result.

Never mind the T-shirt and special packaging and whatever. This kit is going to be a much larger and _better detailed_ version of the PL 1/1000 kit. It will be _even more accurate_ and you'll also be able to build one of three versions with it. If you don't care about that then wait for the standard version. But even if it was only the production version available (which is what I actually thought would happen so the extra parts are a nice surprise) I still think it would be worth it because I've been waiting so long for this.

Now I know what it is to be strapped for money. Believe me I went through a lot a years like that, more than I care to remember---it's humbling and sometimes even embarrassing. Now I'm fortunate that things are easier. I'm certainly far from rollin' in it, but I've got some breathing room. But I can say that $100 is a lot when you don't have it, but within context of the economy and today's currency it's really not much at all. From what I can see this kit is of fair value for the money.

Nothing is worth the money (to you) if you don't care for it or can't see the value in it. But folks will always pay for something they really want because for them the value is there, even if they're just rationalizing it.

I look at it this way. I've wanted for this for a _very_ long time. They're offering me a kit with _more than I expected_ in it for a price that really isn't out of line. The company is offering you a chance to reserve one and not asking for money up front (something I would have paid had they asked). They're asking for payment when the kit is ready to ship and that's a year away. For those who don't have it at the moment a year is plenty of time to save $100-$150 if you really want something. So what exactly is the griping about???

I'll add one last thing. I didn't get a 1/350 refit _Enterprise._ I wanted one, but I couldn't spare the money for it. And there are quite a few things I've wanted over those years that I had to pass on. But while I was a bit disappointed I understood that my life wasn't going to end because of it because there's always something new coming along to distract you. In the end these are just things and really don't mean all that much. They're nice to have, but they aren't really necessary to your quality of life or your worth as a person. No one is going to think less of you if you don't have them...no one that you care to be associated with. :lol:

The internet isn't a subtle thing. Postings online can seem more emphatic when you may just be musing aloud. Still we should just chill and see what unfolds because at this point I'd say we're way ahead. A week or so ago we were fretting that this kit would never see the light of day. Now we have a very real prospect that it's going to be a reality.

I'd say that's a very good thing.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> I hope that Round 2 knows that the engines spin in opposite directions when they make the motors for them.
> -Jim


Shouldn't be an issue. I found when building my 18 incher that reversing the polarity of the wires reversed the spin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This thread is hysterical.

*WE'RE FINALLY GETTING THE KIT!* And people are still finding things to gripe about.

Sheesh.


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

RSN said:


> if I were Round 2, that is what I would have required to make sure everyone followed through with their commitment!


It wasn't a "commitment", it was an intention, as in "I intend to purchase your model when it's available."

As for myself, I've been wanting a model like this for years, and I'm not going to let a trivial amount of money concern me. $25 more or less is not a deal breaker for me if the model is _accurate_. I'll have a much harder time finding a place to display the model than I will finding money to pay for it.

---------------


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

RSN why all the negativity?

25 bucks who cares, I thought you complained and complained that they didn't make it now that they are you are complaining about the cost, You need to give up man, the only person having issues with this is you.

If you're not willing to pay 150 great wait for your kit for 4 years, BTW I have yet to see a discounted Refit at any retail store.

I want the kit earlier, I want a shirt, I want the pilot kit parts, I want shiny packaging! I JOINED THE 1701 Club!

Round 2 has every right to make money on THEIR PRODUCT first. Then if the retailers sell the regular version a month later then they can make their money.

Club Exclusives are not a first in any realm of collecting.

I used to collect transformers, but after years and years of hunting down hard to find and get convention exclusives and magazine orders only I stopped. Maybe its time for you to.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> RSN why all the negativity?
> 
> 25 bucks who cares, I thought you complained and complained that they didn't make it now that they are you are complaining about the cost, You need to give up man, the only person having issues with this is you.
> 
> ...


I am not being negative, just practicle. If you choose to read my posts and don't want to understand what I am saying, I can't help that. Price is not an issue for me as I said. I could pre-order 10 "Premium" kits right now and pay in full with NO problem. My problem is they have done the same thing they did last year, taking orders (THROUGH DEALERS!) for a kit no one has seen and does not yet exist. I live in the real world and will not commit my money to anything I have not seen. I am not alone, others have posted the same concerns here now and in the past. Sorry if I don't gush and drool over all of this and point out actual concerns for people to think about before they commit to something they have not seen. If that is how some want to do it fine, no skin off my nose!

No offense, but your not liking my opinion is not going to stop me from speaking my piece in a public forum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Excuse me, but wasn't it dealers and hobby shops taking pre-orders and not Round 2? I don't recall hearing R2 had been taking pre-orders for this until this was announced.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> Excuse me, but wasn't it dealers and hobby shops taking pre-orders and not Round 2? I don't recall hearing R2 had been taking pre-orders for this until this was announced.


Last year Round 2 sent out a memo telling dealers to go ahead and start taking pre-orders on 3 versions of the kit. This was done so they could gage what the order run might be like. Now they have cut the production to 2 versions and are going to sell the "Premium" kit themselves. Again, with the hopes that everyone who orderd a kit today will still be able to pay for it 12-16 months down the line.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

John P said:


> This thread is hysterical.
> 
> *WE'RE FINALLY GETTING THE KIT!* And people are still finding things to gripe about.
> 
> Sheesh.


I am NOT griping, just concerned.
-Jim


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

RSN said:


> No offense, but your not liking my opinion is not going to stop me from speaking my piece in a public forum! :thumbsup:


No, but if you don't get your facts straight, you should and will be called on it. Round 2 did not take any pre-orders.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fire91bird said:


> No, but if you don't get your facts straight, you should and will be called on it. Round 2 did not take any pre-orders.


I never said they were, but they DID give the go ahead to retailers to begin taking orders. I cleard up my comment! I do have my facts straight, thank you very much! I correct myself when I am wrong or misunderstood! :thumbsup:


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

RSN said:


> I never said they were, but they DID give the go ahead to retailers to begin taking orders. I cleard up my comment! I do have my facts straight, thank you very much! I correct myself when I am wrong or misunderstood! :thumbsup:


You're welcome. Sorry you're not happy about how things are going, but I am very excited that we'll be getting that which we have asked for. Thanks, Round 2!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Okay guys!
Relax!
Breath in.......:freak:
Breath out.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> Okay guys!
> Relax!
> Breath in.......:freak:
> Breath out.


I couldn't be more relaxed if I were asleep! I just get such a kick out of those who launch personal attacks because someone rasies legitimate questions and concerns over a $3.00 box of plastic. This is all very funny to me! Thanks all for your input! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

RSN said:


> I just get such a kick out of those who launch personal attacks because someone rasies legitimate questions and concerns over a $3.00 box of plastic.


What concerns are there? I "signed up" for a kit the other day, and no money changed hands, and no commitment was made. If a kit doesn't materialize I'm out nothing, and if one does I'm not obligated to buy one. I don't understand your objections.

---------------


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scotthm said:


> What concerns are there? I "signed up" for a kit the other day, and no money changed hands, and no commitment was made. If a kit doesn't materialize I'm out nothing, and if one does I'm not obligated to buy one. I don't understand your objections.
> 
> ---------------


I hope you are very happy with your kit when you get it!:thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You get a kick out of personal attacks, the most iconic kit release to you is a $3 box of plastic, it's all very funny to you. Sounds like trolling to me.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG - there's almost as much drama in this thread as there is in an episode of _All My Children_...!

Yes, I know how long people have waited and suffered outrageously for this particular announcement to come, but yet you guys still manage to find stuff to bicker and quarrel about. There's still a long wait to come and a lot of room for speculation until we see prototypes, packaging, etc.

Let's put this in a proper perspective, take a deep breath or two and relax a bit. Nobody's life is hanging in the balance over this - it is a hobby, right? Remember hobbies? Things that you do for relaxation and fun?

All this sturm and drang over a model...sheesh!

Bryan


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The grail is finally within reach.

I have nothing to complain about. Despite the amusing take that the Chinese took with the upside-down engine details, I feel confident that this kit is in good hands with Gary overseeing the details.

I signed up for the maximum allowable reserve of kits on the website, so for those of you who do not wish to participate in the 1701 Club and the Premiere Edition kits, that's just fine with me. 

I figured that the extra parts and details to build the pilot versions of the ship would be available separately, so that it would be possible to convert a Standard Edition kit of the production version if one so desired. It sounds like this is the plan, and it is a good one. What's great is that even with the additional cost of the lighting and photoetch kit, you could build a half dozen or more of these models for the price of a single Master Replicas display model, and probably do a much nicer job of painting and detailing.

I know that this undertaking is a big gamble for the company, and for the future of the 1/350 scale line, but I am confident that this kit will be a best-seller and will be very successful. I know that I will do everything I can to help Round 2 bring about that success by buying a lot of these kits.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Good points, Gemini. Overall I'm thrilled that this kit is looking like it's a go and I'll have a blast building one or more. I was all set to start my own in this scale anyway, so I'll just hold off a bit and work on a few more subjects that are screaming for attention.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

It is so funny how people want to take things so personally on the internet and think it is all about them. If anyone has read my posts, I have expressed more concern for Round 2 than anyone wanting a kit. I am afraid that, based on pre-orders, which are just promises to pay, they will commit to a project that could hurt them in the long run. How many people will actually follow through on their pledge? A lot can happen between now and then, death, lay-offs, car payments, food and clothes, college funds.....the list is long. 

I feel guilty that Moebius made their Jupiter 2 because the fans demanded it. It did not sell well, (I bought 2!) but their other offerings covered the lost revenue. I am glad they have not given in to producing a 1/32 Spindrift! Round 2, by their own statements, are in a worse position financially. This could devastate them, and then there would be no re-pops for those who want them!

I would rather see a great, new, Enterprise around the size of the cutaway, or maybe tad bigger, than a ship this big and risky.

I hope you see where I am coming from now and stop thinking I am against ANYTHING they do. If you still think that about me........I can't help that! Peace out!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

How about a big THANK YOU ROUND 2!!!
-Jim


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

RSN said:


> It is so funny how people want to take things so personally on the internet and think it is all about *them*....
> 
> *I* would rather see a great, new, Enterprise around the size of the cutaway, or maybe tad bigger, than a ship this big and risky.
> 
> I hope you see where *I* am coming from now...


Yes, I think so.

And thank you for the good wishes earlier.

---------------


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

JGG1701 said:


> How about a big THANK YOU ROUND 2!!!
> -Jim


I'll second that!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

robiwon said:


> I'll second that!


Thirded! And motion carried! :thumbsup:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

R2 isn't doing badly financially. Did you read Tom Lowe's letter? "Thank you for helping us make a profit in this down economy"

As for Moebius and the J2, I love moebius, I love the J2, but I'm sorry to say: Lost in Space is no Star Trek. The Premier edition will recoup costs directly for them and then sales of the generic kit make them even more.

And, thanks Round 2 for listening to the fans, even those who want it then complain when it happens just not in their way.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I very happy that the kit has been given a green light and I have signed up for one of the premier kits (though that might change, I just want a series version).

I do think it needs to be said that this is the 3rd time this kit has been given the go ahead….


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

John P said:


> This thread is hysterical.
> 
> *WE'RE FINALLY GETTING THE KIT!* And people are still finding things to gripe about.
> 
> Sheesh.


Just like the refit, wait until it comes out and see the gripeing!


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Whoa, whoa, whoa. Everyone seems to be missing the big problem here:
Gold t-shirts? Seriously, GOLD t-shirts? Shouldn't they be a pale green?
*runs away before the rock pelting begins*


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bobj812 said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Everyone seems to be missing the big problem here:
> Gold t-shirts? Seriously, GOLD t-shirts? Shouldn't they be a pale green?
> *runs away before the rock pelting begins*


Yeah! *YEAH!* _*I WANT A WRAPAROUND STYLE SHIRT!!!*_ :lol:


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

I expect that R2 along with Gary will do it right. Even so, we all know that with the talented crew of aftermarket parts makers at our disposal, we will be able to correct it or mod it or whatever to our hearts content.

We just needed a kit to be able to mod.

I'm happy and will be waiting for the UPS truck next year....tube of glue in hand!!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Warped9 said:


> Yeah! *YEAH!* _*I WANT A WRAPAROUND STYLE SHIRT!!!*_ :lol:


*For crying out loud guys!!!!*

* IT'S MUSTARD!!!!!!!*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

robiwon said:


> *For crying out loud guys!!!!** IT'S MUSTARD!!!!!!!*


No, on my color chart it shows up as "apple"!??!


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

RSN, you may be relaxed, but you're pounding the drum pretty hard. Round 2 did not tell distributors or retailers to take pre-orders, unless you've seen a letter that demonstrates they did. Isn't what happened that they included the kit in a list of coming releases, according to them it was an accident, and they immediately said as publicly as possible that it was not an announcement? Some retailers jumped the gun on their own. 

Seems to me the official announcement validates their story.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> R2 isn't doing badly financially. Did you read Tom Lowe's letter? "Thank you for helping us make a profit in this down economy"
> 
> As for Moebius and the J2, I love moebius, I love the J2, but I'm sorry to say: Lost in Space is no Star Trek. The Premier edition will recoup costs directly for them and then sales of the generic kit make them even more.
> 
> And, thanks Round 2 for listening to the fans, even those who want it then complain when it happens just not in their way.


I understand Tom said they made a profit.....but $2.00 over break even is a profit. In their own words, if they were to do the 1/350 they would have no budget to make any other new kits for the year. That sounds like a tight squeeze. From running my own business, that is a gamble not worth taking. Scale back the size and give yourself room the breath!

And no, "Lost in Space" is not "Star Trek".....it is "Lost in Space". I have made a living over the last 30 years running conventions and I feel comfortable in saying that over all, a larger percentage of LIS fans build models than do Trek fans. Trek has a bigger fan base, but many of them are young and wouldn't know what to do with an unbuilt model if you put it in front of them. LIS has an older fan base, like myself, and are more into the modeling thing! 

That said, I have no doubt that the Enterprise will sell better than the Jupiter 2, but will it sell enough? It is easy to let our passions shout, "YES, IT WILL!!", but passions don't pay the bills. 

Someone a few posted back asked me what I was concerned about, well, I have pretty well laid it out. I am not worried about the consumer having to "pre-order", I am worried about the toll this could take on a company! If you all still want to hate me.......I can live with that.......but I love you guys! :wave:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Kit said:


> RSN, you may be relaxed, but you're pounding the drum pretty hard. Round 2 did not tell distributors or retailers to take pre-orders, unless you've seen a letter that demonstrates they did. Isn't what happened that they included the kit in a list of coming releases, according to them it was an accident, and they immediately said as publicly as possible that it was not an announcement? Some retailers jumped the gun on their own.
> 
> Seems to me the official announcement validates their story.


Cult and many others kept it on their sites, and I believe told everyone who had ordered the "Deluxe" (Now the Premium) that all their orders have been cancelled. This statement from the CultTVman website confirms what I said;

"May 14: News from Wonderfest: Round 2 is releasing a Premiere Edition Classic 1:350 TV Enterprise in 2012. The kit will be sold exclusively through Round 2 directly. Unfortunately this means all orders for the deluxe kit from CultTVman will be cancelled."


So no, it was not pulled after the "mistake" was discovered. Please go back and read my last few post so you understand where I was coming from. I am not anti-Round 2 or anti-Enterprise!!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are truly worried about the health of Round 2, then I think the best thing to do would be assume that they have done their due diligence and have determined that this a worthwhile risk to take. Then as a customer, be thrilled that is the conclusion they have arrived at. It's all good, man.


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

RSN said:


> I am not worried about the consumer having to "pre-order", I am worried about the toll this could take on a company!


The best way for you to help is to buy those ten kits when the time comes. It would be more helpful if five of them were Premium kits.

---------------


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fire91bird said:


> If you are truly worried about the health of Round 2, then I think the best thing to do would be assume that they have done their due diligence and have determined that this a worthwhile risk to take. Then as a customer, be thrilled that is the conclusion they have arrived at. It's all good, man.


Hey, if they put out a good model that I like and I can find it for a good price I have always said I would pick-up 1, possibly 2. But I will not commit to something I have not seen, no matter who says they are watching over things and it will be good. I make the ultimate choice to buy something, based on what I see! I know I can place a pre-order with Round 2, and cancel it if I don't like the final product, but I don't work like that. I view a pre-order as a commitment to purchase something, no matter what. I have too much honesty and integrity to look at it as something I can just dismiss if I choose. For that reason, I can not say I will be getting one until I see it! Hope that makes sense, if you haven't noticed.....I tend to ramble!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scotthm said:


> The best way for you to help is to buy those ten kits when the time comes. It would be more helpful if five of them were Premium kits.
> 
> ---------------


Hey, I said I could buy 10 with no problem. Well there is no financial problem, but getting 10 past my wife........well you see what I mean. 2 Jupiter 2's were one thing, she knows what that show means to me! Trek just doesn't hold that same magic in our house, we are not friends with any of that cast!


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

RSN said:


> Cult and many others kept it on their sites, and I believe told everyone who had ordered the "Deluxe" (Now the Premium) that all their orders have been cancelled. This statement from the CultTVman website confirms what I said;
> 
> "May 14: News from Wonderfest: Round 2 is releasing a Premiere Edition Classic 1:350 TV Enterprise in 2012. The kit will be sold exclusively through Round 2 directly. Unfortunately this means all orders for the deluxe kit from CultTVman will be cancelled."
> 
> ...


I read all your posts carefully before posting, and they were in my native tongue. Now re-read mine. You said Round 2 told them to take pre-orders. I would agree with more of your position if that were true, but I don't believe it is. 

Also, Cult allowed those pre-orders on his own dime, not the company's, and left the pre-order on his site despite public notice from Round 2 that it was not yet being made official. He cancelled them when he learned the details of the official announcement. I actually think he deserves sympathy, because the way they've set it up, he loses that first rush of buying, which must be disappointing for someone who's supported Round 2's products. 

What I didn't see were any posts accusing you of being bad because you were anti-Round 2 or anti-Enterprise. Not sure why you bring that up.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Kit said:


> I read all your posts carefully before posting, and they were in my native tongue. Now re-read mine. You said Round 2 told them to take pre-orders. I would agree with more of your position if that were true, but I don't believe it is.
> 
> Also, Cult allowed those pre-orders on his own dime, not the company's, and left the pre-order on his site despite public notice from Round 2 that it was not yet being made official. He cancelled them when he learned the details of the official announcement. I actually think he deserves sympathy, because the way they've set it up, he loses that first rush of buying, which must be disappointing for someone who's supported Round 2's products.
> 
> What I didn't see were any posts accusing you of being bad because you were anti-Round 2 or anti-Enterprise. Not sure why you bring that up.


Cool, now we see "eye to eye'!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

OK, lets get serious. I just place a pre-order!!!! Yes, you read right!!!!

Now, when this kit comes out, I better like it......and it better be all it is cracked up to be.......because if it isn't I am going to blame all of you.......and it is YOUR FAULT!!

Now for the fun. How many die-hard Trek fans are there here and tell me what am I paraphrasing? (Well butchering really!)


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

RSN said:


> I have too much honesty and integrity to look at it as something I can just dismiss if I choose.


Implying that those who've signed up but not sent a check are lacking in integrity?

Nice.

---------------


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scotthm said:


> Implying that those who've signed up but not sent a check are lacking in integrity?
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ---------------


Not what I meant, I am referring to me only. You are reading hate into my words that does not exist......not nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

RSN said:


> Not what I meant, I am referring to me only.


And that's fine. It didn't come across that way, but OK.

As for you and _Star Trek_ kits, I understand you aren't a Trek fanatic, and that you like smaller models, and that's fine. I have absolutely no problem with either position. And I understand that this decision is unpopular with you because it precludes other, smaller models coming out rather than this one that you aren't particularly interested in.

But for those of us who've wanted a kit like this for years it's the best possible (modeling) news, and so...:tongue:

---------------


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scotthm said:


> And that's fine. It didn't come across that way, but OK.
> 
> As for you and _Star Trek_ kits, I understand you aren't a Trek fanatic, and that you like smaller models, and that's fine. I have absolutely no problem with either position. And I understand that this decision is unpopular with you because it precludes other, smaller models coming out rather than this one that you aren't particularly interested in.
> 
> ...


You need to stop trying to tell me what I am. I have loved "Star Trek" for over 40 years, so much so that I ran a very successful convention for 15 years, and still continue working for conventions because of my love of fandom! As for the model, I have 2 1/350 Refits waiting in my que to go along with my collection of Trek models on my shelf. I have been hoping for a new Enteprise tooling for about 10 years, in any size over the 1/1000 from a few years ago! Now is there anything else you would like to tell me about myself that is not true.......or would you like to stop now?

Read above.......I ORDERED A 1/350 ENTERPRISE!!!!!!!! :tongue::tongue:

If you are the type who likes proof, I have attached a pic of Nichelle Nichols kissing me on my 30th Birthday. (That is David Hedison on the right!)


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

RSN said:


> You need to stop trying to tell me what I am. I have loved "Star Trek" for over 40 years, so much so that I ran a very successful convention for 15 years, and still continue working for conventions because of my love of fandom! As for the model, I have 2 1/350 Refits waiting in my que to go along with my collection of Trek models on my shelf. I have been hoping for a new Enteprise tooling for about 10 years, in any size over the 1/1000 from a few years ago! Now is there anything else you would like to tell me about myself that is not true.......or would you like to stop now?
> 
> Read above.......I ORDERED A 1/350 ENTERPRISE!!!!!!!! :tongue::tongue:


Dude, as Odd Ball once said, "You need to stop with all the negativity man".

Just saying...
Andy


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

RSN said:


> You need to stop trying to tell me what I am. ...Now is there anything else you would like to tell me about myself that is not true.......or would you like to stop now?


No, I'm done. I know nothing about you other than what you've written here. If I have a wrong impression I suspect we are both to blame.

None of this is important anyway, so I guess I should call it a day.



RSN said:


> I would rather see a great, new, Enterprise around the size of the cutaway, or maybe tad bigger, than a ship this big and risky.





RSN said:


> Hey, I said I could buy 10 with no problem. Well there is no financial problem, but getting 10 past my wife........well you see what I mean. 2 Jupiter 2's were one thing, she knows what that show means to me! *Trek just doesn't hold that same magic in our house*, we are not friends with any of that cast!


---------------


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scotthm said:


> No, I'm done. I know nothing about you other than what you've written here. If I have a wrong impression I suspect we are both to blame.
> 
> None of this is important anyway, so I guess I should call it a day.
> 
> ...


PM and I can tell you all about myself, you can tell me a bit about yourself too!:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

harrier1961 said:


> Dude, as Odd Ball once said, "You need to stop with all the negativity man".
> 
> Just saying...
> Andy


:thumbsup:


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG! Can someone else besides RSN please post?! Tired of the rambling/bashing of other peoples choices and posts and behavior like other banned members have done before.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> OMG! Can someone else besides RSN please post?! Tired of the rambling/bashing of other peoples choices and posts and behavior like other banned members have done before.


I have not bashed anyone for anything, I have only posed questions as a consumer. Now plenty of people have bashed me for my self admitted ramblings, but hey it is the internet....what can you do?!! Attitudes change, mine have. I am now looking forward to getting the kit next year, lets build!!

P.S. This is what happens when I am laid up with a migraine. I must be feeling better.......I place my order based on many of your comments to me.....Thanks for the push!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

James Tiberius said:


> OMG! Can someone else besides RSN please post?! Tired of the rambling/bashing of other peoples choices and posts and behavior like other banned members have done before.


Hello! :wave: 

Just doing my civic duty. 

Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I would like to write a letter of apology to all on this board. I have not had a good few days as far as my health goes. Pain levels were very high, culminating with a migraine today. There is no excuse for the B.S. I was posting, but that is the reason. It is not easy when you can't take medication to ease pain and I guess I was trying to relieve stress here, and that was wrong. I in no way meant to insult anyone or belittle you for your opinions, if it came across that way. You guys are better than that and didn't deserve my rants! On top of everything, it was not the Christian way to act. (Not trying to open a religion thing, just that that is something that is very important in my life!)

As I have said, I have placed a reservation for my kit today and I look forward to the day it arrives. I hope you can accept my apology and understand I realize I know I was acting like a real a#$hole! I hope you will allow me to take part in further discussions. I may not share your views on subjects, but I will treat them with respect!

Ron


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

It's all cool. And I know how irritable I can be when I have a migraine.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

RSN said:


> OK, lets get serious. I just place a pre-order!!!! Yes, you read right!!!!
> 
> Now, when this kit comes out, I better like it......and it better be all it is cracked up to be.......because if it isn't I am going to blame all of you.......and it is YOUR FAULT!!
> 
> Now for the fun. How many die-hard Trek fans are there here and tell me what am I paraphrasing? (Well butchering really!)


TOS bloopers


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I really hope they lose the engraved grid lines idea before release but I'd rather fill them in than not have the model. I am VERY happy this is coming out!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Some hope for the overseas fans:

'We need to figure out how to handle overseas orders. We will address this soon.' - JamieH

See post 11 here:
http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/1372-round-2-models-wonderfest-recap/#comments


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Steve H said:


> I just hope, I pray that they're worked the engineering for the saucer/neck and pylon/engineering hull out to prevent sags. Those nacelles are going to be MONSTERS of plastic. The stress on the engineering hull strongback is going to be epic.
> 
> And I'm not even going to touch the issue of the nacelle/pylon connection and which version is 'right'.


Mild confusion from this comment...

The 11' filming model had it in one specific way. Yes, the original MJ drawings had it differently, but the actual build is the only bit that matters.

So... am I missing something?


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

fluke said:


> *Shuttle Bay?...YES!!! Regular version to come later? ....What?...I hope not...that is not logical.
> *


Rephrased announcement...

"Commit to buying early, and you'll get the model with a few other parts (available separately later, but potentially at a slightly higher cost). We'll also give you some perks that nobody else will get... like a shirt and regular newsletter emails on the progress of the model."

Why do that? Because $$$ is tight and they NEED HARD NUMBERS TO JUSTIFY THEIR INVESTMENT.

If you think you'll buy it... go ahead and commit. They need to know this, in order to justify the project!

If they don't get enough "pre-order committments" (less than 1701, I'd presume, would be enough to set off warning bells!) then I suspect that the program would be at-risk. It COULD get cancelled if there aren't sufficient pre-orders, bluntly stated.

But they're doing the "pre-order" thing in the NICEST way I can imagine... they're not asking for my MONEY until the product is ready to ship. Only my "honorable pledge" that I want to buy it.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

^

They already know it'll make money for them... just look on sites like this to see how much the fans have been begging for it... they're in no danger on this one. In fact... I'd even dare say that if they'd have released the TOS kit in 1/350 before the refit, the refit would have even sold better, and they might have been continuously offering the TOS and refit ships at 1/350 at the same time... I think if that had happened, at this point in time, PL wouldn't be asking us about a 1/350 TOS ship, but about maybe a Reliant, or other Trek ship. So, I think it'll sell just fine... no need for them to worry.

And not asking money until you have a product to deliver isn't an act of caution... it's an act of simple common sense.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

USS Atlantis said:


> That's probably, mostly the gearbox - if R2 is smart, they'll go with PVM controlled motors; no need for a gearbox to slow the spinning with that


You mean "PWM"... for "pulse-width modulated."

Basically, these are brushless DC motors... and are MUCH more expensive. Getting a pair of BLDC motors, controlled with a PWM controller, would cost far more than the overall cost of every other element of the model.

You can replace the stock motor, I'm sure... and if you want to spend another $500 to $750, you can put in microminature BLDC motors and BLDC motor controllers (using PWM). But I can't see them doing this at a reasonable price point.

Personally, I'd pay for the super-quiet, super-reliable, super-accurate BLDC motors. But I doubt many others will.


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok, regular kit $100 with a 2 month delay or however long.
Premium kit through R2 only with bonus parts & T-shirt $150
How much are the Electronics, Decals & Photo etches set?
Will they be in one add on kit or 3 separate smaller kits?
I pre-ordered 2 but have no desire for the extra parts to make the pilot edition.
I thought the premium kit came with all the bells & whistles, like Electronic & PE.
Oh well, I'll still more then likely by 2 or more, but not sure about the pre-order.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

CLBrown said:


> Rephrased announcement...
> 
> If they don't get enough "pre-order committments" (less than 1701, I'd presume, would be enough to set off warning bells!)



As I understand it, the release is limited to 500.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

CLBrown said:


> Mild confusion from this comment...
> 
> The 11' filming model had it in one specific way. Yes, the original MJ drawings had it differently, but the actual build is the only bit that matters.
> 
> So... am I missing something?


Well, maybe yes.

Why assume the 11 footer is the holy grail and must be the pattern to make the kit from?

What is the REAL Enterprise? The 11 footer? The smaller 'desk' model? Jefferies original plans? The Enterprise as it exists in the CG remastered episodes? The FJ blueprints from the '70s? Hell, the AMT kit?

(the true answer is, of course, the Enterprise that exists in our minds, as the memory of the first time we saw it, and the context of when and where . That's why some people paint it gray and some paint it a pale blue  )

Every single one of those iterations of the Enterprise would have strident defenders. Yes, obviously some choices would make a better kit than others but there would be differences.

I'm aware there's some discussion about the way the nacelle sits on the pylon, and the 11 footer as built Vs. Jefferies plans and drawings, for example. So, make it true to Jefferies intent and those who want to make the perfect filming model replica will cry and moan. 

(but it won't be perfect as I doubt anybody is gonna carve a trench on the port side for wires)

There's a fair argument that building the ship following Jefferies plans would make a more pleasing, balanced visual. It just might also go aways to being a cure for Nacelle droop and twist.

So, if the kit is mastered from completely original drawings that draw on EVERY source possible, does that mean it's 'wrong' because the 11 footer wasn't the sole, primary source? I don't think so.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Steve H said:


> Well, maybe yes.
> 
> Why assume the 11 footer is the holy grail and must be the pattern to make the kit from?
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but the 11 foot model is the holy grail, and should be the sole source of reference. The other points of reference, for the most part, seem a bit laughable. 

The 3-foot model has it's place to be sure, even if far less prominent, but given that's its been lost for decades what does it matter?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

charonjr said:


> As I understand it, the release is limited to 500.


The Premier edition is limited to 1701 kits, hence the "1701 Club".

Gary said the new 1/350 will be based on the 11 footer.

The PE, decals and lighting kit seem to be in one package.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> How about a big THANK YOU ROUND 2!!!
> -Jim


Say halleluja, say amen!!!!!!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you USS Atlantis, Robiwon, etal. Placed my pre-order for the premier.

I also got an email from R2 saying I successfully updated my personal preferences and mailings. Anyone else get that? Gotta be related to my pre-order......


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

machgo said:


> Anyone else get that? ..


Yea, I got the same thing.:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm in for at least two of these kits.

They have to figure that everyone that bought a refit will buy at least one of these even with the price being twice what I paid for my refit in 2005.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

machgo said:


> I also got an email from R2 saying I successfully updated my personal preferences and mailings. Anyone else get that?


 

Ditto!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Double Ditto


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Did anyone at Wonderfest get a confirmation? Do you expect to?


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

KUROK said:


> I'm in for at least two of these kits.
> 
> They have to figure that everyone that bought a refit will buy at least one of these even with the price being twice what I paid for my refit in 2005.


It being a year away even I should be able to save some money to buy at least one premier edition


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

fire91bird said:


> Did anyone at Wonderfest get a confirmation? Do you expect to?


I got a gold T shirt


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, got the gold shirt too. :thumbsup: Just want to make sure all the data gets entered.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

How do you guys know that you got a gold T-shirt?
-Jim


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

They handed them to us when we filled out our card at Wonderfest.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

JGG1701 said:


> How do you guys know that you got a gold T-shirt?
> -Jim


Hello, fellow Hoosier - if you were at the show and filled out a card they handed you a shirt right then and there. fire91bird is a friend of mine and we both filled out cards. Neither of us has gotten a confirmation yet and we are both just worried that we mis-printed our email addresses. 

Of course, I figure it will take a while for Jaime or someone else at Round 2 to enter all those hand printed cards into their system. I would just like to know that is the case so I can stop worrying.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

In all the excitement, my handwriting might not have been legible!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

ffejG said:


> Hello, fellow Hoosier


Howdy!:wave:
-Jim


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Sooooooooo.........now that we got it, and have at least a year to wait for.....what do we do with it when we get it? I am 99% sure I will be doing the production version, retaining the pilot parts for future builds with the "standard" version. I also lean toward no panel lines. I like the look she had when I watched the show in the early '70's, smooth! (I am just glad I saw the 11 footer a few time over the years before her botched facelift!)

As for doing a pilot version down the line....that is a tough call. There are just enough differences to separate them from each other, but I would probably lean toward "The Cage". Just my preferences.......any others?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am doing the production version. Always been my favorite.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be doing the Cage version as my second 350 enterprise.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

*Shirts*



> I got a gold T shirt


I don't want to sound ignorant or unimpressed, but I have to wonder: what's with all the excitement about the t-shirts? I mean, c'mon folks, they are just shirts.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

GSaum said:


> I don't want to sound ignorant or unimpressed, but I have to wonder: what's with all the excitement about the t-shirts? I mean, c'mon folks, they are just shirts.


I think it is just displaced excitement about the announcement. It is something tangible to go on about because it is related to the model release. I think we'd be just as excited if they gave us a poster or oven mitts. (Actually, a nice engineering style poster would be pretty sweet.)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

ffejG said:


> I think it is just displaced excitement about the announcement. It is something tangible to go on about because it is related to the model release. I think we'd be just as excited if they gave us a poster or oven mitts. (Actually, a nice engineering style poster would be pretty sweet.)


I do all the cooking in the house......oven mitts would work for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm in the "not ordering the Premier Ed" group - monetary reasons for one - not interested at all in the 1st or 2nd pilot versions for another

I'll get one Standard kit - I got 2 350-refits - but looking to sell one actually, as with the 350-TOS coming out, I'll have (squeaking it in) barely enough room to display both


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Prologic9 said:


> I'm sorry, but the 11 foot model is the holy grail, and should be the sole source of reference. The other points of reference, for the most part, seem a bit laughable.
> 
> The 3-foot model has it's place to be sure, even if far less prominent, but given that's its been lost for decades what does it matter?


And I'm sorry, because right here you speak from a rather dogmatic POV that ignores some truths.


The 11 foot model was carefully hand crafted in the old school, 1950's-1960's skill using industrial materials. Remember the phrase 'hand crafted'.

It has been painted, drilled, puttied, repainted, re-drilled, painted AGAIN, broken, glued all in service of being set on a soundstage under blinding hot lights to be shot on high contrast 35mm film to be run thru an optical printer, resulting in a multi-gen image calculated to fulfill the requirements of 1960's broadcast analog signal to low-res 1st gen color TV. 

That image is the Enterprise we know.

Filming models, even 'hero' models just aren't that magical. I recall back in 1984 when Lucasfilm had a display of models at the Worldcon in L.A., looking at the Falcon and Snowspeeder and man, those things were pretty crappy up close! Glue smears, symmetrical things not at all symmetrical (the forward guns of the Snowspeeder being a very obvious issue!), man, it was sad.

The 11 foot model, should it be a FACTOR in the creation? Of course it should. I'll go so far as to say it should be a primary data point, but not the sole, single, 'holy grail' source.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Steve H said:


> And I'm sorry, because right here you speak from a rather dogmatic POV that ignores some truths.
> 
> 
> The 11 foot model was carefully hand crafted in the old school, 1950's-1960's skill using industrial materials. Remember the phrase 'hand crafted'.
> ...


The way I look at this is that the Enterprise seen on-screen is the best possible representation of some mythical "real" Enterprise. This doesn't mean that certain flaws in the model need to be perfectly present on the "real" version that they're based upon (sags, droops, glue drops, seams, etc).

The ideal is that, if you were to film that mythical "real" Enterprise, with the same lighting and the same camera moves, what you'd see on-screen would be virtually indistinguishable from what we've already seen... except that we'd finally be seeing it "for real" for the first time.

SO... yes, we know that half of the 11' model was unfinished after the electronics reworking. Fine... we know that the "real" Enterprise didn't have wires running on the outside. It's just SILLY to bring that up.

We know that one of the two nacelles didn't have a physical "trench" but it had a painted detail which was added to make it seem like there was one. It's silly to pretend that the ship didn't have "trenches" on both nacelles.

We know that the windows on the port side didn't get the full recreation like those on the starboard side did. But then again, we also saw "mirror" shots where we see that side of the ship, and the windows are (unsurprisingly!) identical to those on the starboard side. Well... we never really saw the real port-side of the model post-rebuild, did we? Not except for in very shallow angles in a handful of fuzzy flyby shots. So... in that case, we give credence to the more clear "mirror" shots. To do otherwise seems... well, again, silly.

Yes, we know that M.J. drew the nacelle-to-pylon interface opposite of what was actually built. So if you want to try it that way, on your own, at your own expense... have fun, and more power to you. But it's not what was seen on-screen through 79 episodes, is it? So it's silly to suggest making a mass-market model that way.

Yes, we know that (pre-CGI) Star Trek used shots of multiple forms of the model in each episode. There's no reason to assume that the 1701 was a "transformer" however, is there? We KNOW why this is the case. The intent was that the ship changed... but they didn't reshoot every shot due to economic concerns (and also because, well... "it's just a TV show.") And yes, they changed that with the CG reworking.

Yes, we know that there was also a 3' model, and an even smaller model (only used in the original cut of "The Cage") and a little pendant model as well (from "Catspaw"). Hell, we even saw the AMT model kit in the show twice (once by K7, and once as the Constellation). Each of those was different... in some cases quite a bit different. But all were intended to represent some "real" Enterprise... and it's not unreasonable to say that the version we saw on-screen the overwhelming majority of the time, with a much higher build quality and much more detail, is the one we should pay attention to.

Lots of folks have done their own versions of the 1701. My version... 
     http://www.trekbbs.com/showthread.php?t=89810

is far from identical to every other "version" ever made, but they all focus on a single design... a "common target" we're all trying to represent.

If it doesn't look like what we saw on-screen... and saw the majority of the time... it's not "right."

The 11' version is the "most right" target we should be shooting for, flaws and all.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

CLBrown said:


> ...The 11' version is the "most right" target we should be shooting for, flaws and all.


Agreed. It is the basis for what we all imagine what the "real" _Enterprise_ looks look.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

"Dagger of the Mind", "The Alternative Factor", and "Mirror, Mirror" all showed us a left side that did not have wiring running down it. The 11 foot miniature was built to represent the Enterprise based on Matt Jeffries blueprints and that is what we all grew up watching. I look at as, if my house had something changed on it while it was constructed, deviating from the architect's plans, which best represents my house? The drawing or the actual structure?!

Anyone can base their model on anything they want......there is no right way and by default, no wrong way, to build it. If you are happy when you are done, you built it right!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, at least you guys have something to argue over for the next 12 months!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Why do people on the internet always consider an exchange of ideas and opinions as an argument? To me it is a discussion between people who have no other way to meet and sit down and talk about common interests. Or is that just the way I see these types of boards?!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

RSN said:


> Why do people on the internet always consider an exchange of ideas and opinions as an argument? To me it is a discussion between people who have no other way to meet and sit down and talk about common interests. Or is that just the way I see these types of boards?!


*You're wrong, now shut up and go away!*

_(SARCASM MODE: OFF)_

Sorry 'bout that!

Seriously, though... "fighting" and "arguing" are not synonyms. I argue all the time, and I find it worthwhile. Put two IDEAS into conflict, let them "fight it out," and see which idea wins. It need not be personal. That's "argument."

But your point about "exchange of ideas" is even more to the point... just because two people may not share identical ideas doesn't inherently mean that there must be conflict...

And if you disagree with me, you're worse than Hitler. :dude:

(with apologies to Greg Gutfeld)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

CLBrown said:


> *You're wrong, now shut up and go away!*
> 
> _(SARCASM MODE: OFF)_
> 
> ...


Now see, there are some that would take that the wrong way, I enjoyed it. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Regrettably reading plain text isn't the same as hearing someone's voice along with all the subtle inflections and emphasis. Hence how it's easy to assume or read something into someone else's post that might not have been intended.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> Regrettably reading plain text isn't the same as hearing someone's voice along with all the subtle inflections and emphasis. Hence how it's easy to assume or read something into someone else's post that might not have been intended.


OK, after yesterday.......everyone here, know this;

I take nothing personally or seriously here, nor do I intend to belittle anyone's opinion just because I do not share it. This is a pastime, both modeling and surfing the net. All I am looking for is an exchange as if we were sitting next to each other drinking a Pepsi!

I hope we are all good now!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

RSN said:


> OK, after yesterday.......everyone here, know this;
> 
> I take nothing personally or seriously here, nor do I intend to belittle anyone's opinion just because I do not share it. This is a pastime, both modeling and surfing the net. All I am looking for is an exchange as if we were sitting next to each other drinking a Pepsi!
> 
> I hope we are all good now!


No! Coke is better!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

CLBrown said:


> No! Coke is better!


I get the same from my kids...you are on!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

CLBrown said:


> No! Coke is better!


*Pepsi or die!* or Orange Crush...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

You guys are all wrong!

Moxee!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Do I hear a Royal Crown out there?!!!!


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll have a Rickard's Red, please...


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Coke Classic baby, drinking a nice cold can right now...........


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

REAL Coke classic comes out of a glass bottle, and is sweetened with cane sugar instead of high-fructose corn syrup. That's the only Coke I drink. The REAL real thing! 

I plan on drinking this as I'm enjoying building the first of the Premiere kits that I ordered next year.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love you guys.


Well, some of you.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice to know they're finally taking the plunge, hope it works out for them; I'll be supporting them, of course. However, I'll be waiting to see the final product before _I_ take the plunge. 

If all goes well, I hope to get two; one to build first as the 'cage' pilot ship (No electronics; familiarizes me with the kit - a practice run.). The second will be the 'series' version with full electronics kit. (My first time incorporating lights into a kit, exciting!)


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

As long as it dosent come out looking like the Nuprise I will be happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

I like Dr. Pepper.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm just happy that after more than 40 years we will get a kit that will be a dream come true. Back when the original AMT kit came out my dad bought it for me for Christmas. We built it together and I thought it was the best model that I had ever seen! Looking at that same kit 40 years later it hardly did the gray lady justice. There have been other kits of our favorite starship but none have captured the grace and "majestic bulk" for lack of a better term of the TOS Enterprise IMO. The 1000 Polar Lights is a fantastic kit but is far to small to project the sheer awe of a 947 foot long starship. I've got to say it....I love big models! Now at long last a large 1/350 to do her justice! I understand that large kits are not every ones cup of tea and thats fine...to each his or her own. When my wife and I went to the Smithsonian and viewed the 11 footer just the sheer size of the Enterprise is awe insipring! Even with the current questionable paint and overdone weathering the sheer size takes your breath away. :thumbsup: 

I pre-ordered the Premier edition even though I am going to build her as the production version I don't want to wait several more months to get one. The exclusive updates are a cool benifit IMO. 

I am thankfull that they will base the new kit on the 11 footer as that is my favorite and to me the most iconic version of the TOS E. With Gary involved and Tom Lowe's support I think we are all in good hands!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

The hardest part now is waiting for the kit! Still at least a year away!
Good things come to those who wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep at least a year away. And we know, there are always unforeseen delays. Someone could decide to buy out Round 2, take all its assets and discontinue the model kit division before the thing even gets produced! :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If that happens it'll be time for the pitchforks and flaming torches.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

John P said:


> If that happens it'll be time for the pitchforks and flaming torches.



Oh hello, Welcome to the tour of our Round 2 facility and .. oh its John
Payne and he has a flame thrower...:freak:


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

John P said:


> If that happens it'll be time for the pitchforks and flaming torches.


 
I'll bring the rope and stakes.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

^ Now this is sounding like a real hootenanny! 

Sean


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Wingding... shindig, hoedown, hulabaloo...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

400 posts between this thread and the sticky* ... with 14 months to go 'til the kit's release. I can't wait to see what the totals are like when it gets within a month or two.

* Is there a reason that there are two threads on this, especially with one being a sticky?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

There's actually three threads, one being the sticky, this one then the one titled "Major Milestone"

I would also think one is enough


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

i wasn't here for the discussion...read many of the posts tho...
Ron,
it takes a real man to post a public apology..
and yep, i too suffer from some intollerable migrains.....i usually have some heavy port wine and try to sleep it off...stay away from family and friends too lol

cheers,
carl


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Doesn't matter how many threads there are - we're here to discuss things. The more the merrier.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> ...I can't wait to see what the totals are like when it gets within a month or two...


Oops, I forgot the smiley. It should have read ...



Paulbo said:


> ...I can't wait to see what the totals are like when it gets within a month or two  ...





John P said:


> Doesn't matter how many threads there are - we're here to discuss things. The more the merrier.


My only thing about the number of threads (forgot out the "Major Milestone" thread) is that you have to keep track of three to find out what people are thinking.


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

This is nothing. Anyone remember the threads generated across the interwebz when we were waiting and took delivery of our MR TOS E's?? The after threads were HUGE.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Darth Sabre (Mar 31, 2001)

RSN said:


> Why do people on the internet always consider an exchange of ideas and opinions as an argument? To me it is a discussion between people who have no other way to meet and sit down and talk about common interests. Or is that just the way I see these types of boards?!


I agree entirely. People are often way too hot headed and sensitive. Relax. This supposed to be something enjoyable by all. 

Doug


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Darth Sabre said:


> I agree entirely. People are often way too hot headed and sensitive.


_*WADDAYA MEAN BY THAT?!?!!?*_


----------



## Darth Sabre (Mar 31, 2001)

John P said:


> _*WADDAYA MEAN BY THAT?!?!!?*_


lol

Doug


----------

